# 4WD RR Day North Vs South - SOUTH WINNERS *EDIT 29/10



## E3 YOB

*POWERSTATION BOOKED* - *29th OCTOBER 2011*

*The North Vs South Shootout is an open invitation to anyone who wants to attend, you don't have to run your car on the Rolling Road. The grounds are extensive and there is room for plenty of TTs so please feel free to come and join us. If you want to run your car on the RR please PM me. Frase*

*THE GROUNDS:*










*THE COST OF RUNNING ON THE RR:*

*£35* 15-35 cars

*THE ROLLING ROAD:*

MAHA 3000 - They most accurate 4WD Rolling Road available. 
Only one run per car is needed as no values are estimated.

_"Our rolling road uses the MAHA RAM3000 control system which gives us unrivaled accuracy and repeatability. This is then complimented by being housed in a soundproof dyno cell. Air is changed in the cell at a rate of 22,000 cubic meters an hour by our unique intake and exhaust extraction system."_

*THE LOCATION:*










*POWERSTATION
Northway Trading Estate
Northway Lane
Tewkesbury
Gloucestershire
GL20 8JH*

http://tinyurl.com/4xgakst

From East London they are:
*127 miles*

From Manchester they are:
*131 miles*

I would say that is pretty bang in the middle of all of us (well if you live in London and Manchester)

*GUNSLINGERS:*

1. *E3 YOB* - South - BT
2. *Matt B* - North - BT
3. *V6RUL* - North - BT
4. *Muntpig* - South - Stage1
5. *Grahamstt* - North - Stage2
6. *VSPURS* - South - BT
7. *adam-tt* - South - Stage2 
8. *Caney* - South - BT
9. *L33JSA* - North - Stage2
10. *Tony_rigby_uk* - North - Stage2
11. *R80RTT* - North - BT
12. *Gazzer* - South - Stage2(180)
13. *thebigdog* - South - Stage1
14. *diveratt* - South - Stage2
15. *DI4COV* - South - Stage2
16. *T3RBO* - Coming in Kevs car *Mascot* 
17. *GrandeD* - 
18. *shurcomb* - South - Stage1

*SIDEKICKS:*

1. Hark - BMW Z4
2. vw golf big turbo
3. vw corrado vr6 with a bora engine conversion
4. standard golf gti

*ARE YOU NORTH OR SOUTH?:*

Taking from the Ordinance Survey their given centre of the UK. Anyone who lives above the centre point is deemed a Northerner (boo) anyone South of this point is a southerner (yay).

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854

*SALOON:*

Many of us are staying on the Friday evening 28th in the Premier Inn at Tewkesbury. This will give us the chance to limber up with some shots and have a hoedown before pistols at dawn.

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/TEWBRE/tewkesbury

*PEOPLE ATTENDING SALOON NIGHT:*

1. *E3 YOB* 
2. *Matt B* 
3. *Gazzer*
4. *R80RTT* 
5. *BIKERZ*
6. *T3RBO*
7. *diveratt*
8. *adam-tt*
9. *V6 RUL*
32. *Jamman*

*PISTOLS AT DAWN*

There is a maximum of 35 cars that can run on the day. As we get closer I will be able to give an appropriate start time but for now you can get to Power Station from 9am onwards. We will run the cars based on who is available so no set times to show up by. I'll update here with times soon.

*FOOD*

There will be a BBQ provided curtesy of Gazz (top man). However feel free to bring some bits to throw on the BBQ as I am sure we will get through the burgers and bratwursts quickly. Please also bring some drinks as there isn't much around the site and we wouldn't want anyone to get dehydrated, but again we will provide some drinks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*STAGE TROPHIES AND AWARDS*

*BIG HORSEPOWER TROPHY* - The ultimate TT award
*STAGE 2 WINNER TROPHY* - Highly competitive arena
*STAGE 1 WINNER TROPHY* - The marker of a good remap
*STAGE 180 GOLDEN TURBO AWARD* - It might only be Gazzer, but he'll make up the difference with burgers
* NORTH Vs SOUTH WINNERS* - Big gold medals which will make any Olympian envious

*GOLDEN TURBO AWARDS GO TO...*

*BEST TT OF THE DAY* 
This could be one that looks greats, sounds great, performs well. It will come down to a general vote
*BEST NON TT OF THE DAY*
An award to those fellows who are attending in their boring cars 
*BEST EXCUSE OF THE DAY*
I'm sure there will be a few excuses for lacklustre performance and this will be awarded for the best excuse
*TBC*
We'll leave the last Golden Turbo to be awarded on the day for something we think worthy



































































































































































PDFs Run Sheets

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7c_1pws6UIUMTdlOWM2NzAtMjJhNi00NWE1LWJkNjAtNWU3YTU4OWRjOTM2


----------



## PeTTe-N

I'm in the Midlands, is that North or South?? :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Evolve Automotive?


----------



## E3 YOB

Pete you can be a swing vote :lol: If I was you I would take bribes in the form of bacon butties


----------



## R80RTT

AET Performance Tuning & Rolling Road

Yorkshires only hub dyno 
Dynapack hub dynos are the most accurate chassis dynometer in the world accurate to 0.1 wheel horse power

friendly & knowledgeable staff 
our staff have years of experience and put their knowledge to the test by racing and competing in their own vehicles winning numerous prestigious events.

rolling road sessions 
full rolling road diagnostic and setup sessions dyno plot graphs to include power, torque, AFR (air fuel ratio) and boost (where applicable)

rolling road days 
we are more than happy to accommodate rolling road days for clubs and forums, please contact us for more info

motorsport research and development work
full dyno facility to aid in development of new products

aftermarket ecu mapping dta, motec, emerald, megasquirt, omex, gems, gotech, 
we are able to turn our mapping talents to any make of aftermarket standalone ECU system, we can also fit these systems for you if required

Haltech ECU specialists - management systems supplied, fitted and mapped 
AET Performance Tuning are the U.K's leading Haltech ECU stockists and specialists we can supply fit and map you car from scratch - plug and play units available as well as complete standalone ECU systems

all performance and tuning work undertaken no job too big or small 
from a simple oil service right through to a full engine transplant AET Performance Tuning can meet your needs

Ford Tuning Specialists for all Fast Fords models 
Our staff are fully experienced in Ford performance Tuning and Custom Re-mapping from brakes to full big power YB cosworth and zetec turbo engine builds

diagnostic work 
Fors IDS diagnostic equipment for all Fords, oscilloscope and full dyno facility for diagnostic work.

track & race car builds 
we can cater for track car builds full suspension conversions, engine builds and management installs

uncompleted projects finished 
need to get that unfinished project on the road? Can't get it running? give us a call and we can get you on the road or track

custom one off projects 
one off engine conversions have a vison or idea never been done before? Let our experts make your dream a reality.

motorsport research and development work 
full dyno facility to aid in development of new products

hybrid and performance turbos 
full range of hybrid turbos and performance Garrett turbos

turbo conversions 
we can convert most vehicles to forced induction turbo setup - call for details

diesel remapping and tuning 
AET Tuning boxes supplied fitted and mapped & setup

performance engine parts 
all parts supplied - bearings, cranks, pistons, con rods, liners, engine balancing, cylinder heads, cams, arp bolts - you name it we can probably supply it!
Please call Andy or James on 01924 228 040 or 01924 894171 to arrange a booking.


----------



## E3 YOB

Company, Location, Cost per run, type not in any order

1. Evolve - Luton - (£65) - Dyno Dynamics (raised) Evolve
2. Powerstation - Gloucestershire - (£72) - MAHA RAM3000 (air managed) Powerstation
3. DSA Automotives - Aylebury - Dyno Dynamic (flat) - DSA Automotives


----------



## Adam-tt

Powerstation---- heard nothing but good things about them


----------



## E3 YOB

adam-tt said:


> Powerstation---- heard nothing but good things about them


Would be my first choice at the moment, amazing facilities 8)


----------



## Grahamstt

I'd be interested in a RR day tho I wont be chasing big figures like you guys
I just want to see if my mods have improved the power since the last one

Just depends on the date as Sept is a busy month for me

Graham


----------



## V6RUL

Well..looks like you guys have been busy while i was partying lastnight.. 8) sunglasses are not for affect..i have a sore head.

Ive not looked into the specs of the RR companies offered, but the Midlands sounds like the best choice to keep things simple.

To measure AWHP on a TT the dyno has to be mechanically linked to stop the haldex from spinning the wheels at different rates, so this is the most important criteria that needs to be met.

I believe mustang dynos have the mech linked facility.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

I am well up for this 

Bring it on, time to buy an SPS box and crank up that timing


----------



## ian222

Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.


Dont you mean the results are accurate in 4wd ??
I will bring the tissues for the guys that have ever only had 2wd dyno runs as they will be quite dissapointed with the numbers im sure.. :roll:

I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Yes November is good ( as a viewer not runner ) as we are on our jollys in September

The last and greatest NW RR day for old re [smiley=bigcry.gif] d the pain the pain [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Cos im working offshore i can only attend from and including Nov 20th till the end of the month.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve


 :lol: :lol:

Mine should be run in on an engine dyno so hopefully it will be good for these dates 

I don't know why I missed off October, maybe there was a reason :lol: Are we good for a date in October? Seems like Sep is not good for everyone and November seems too far away

Sat 15th October?

Lets start adding names to the list, I have edited first page.


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mine should be run in on an engine dyno so hopefully it will be good for these dates
> 
> I don't know why I missed off October, maybe there was a reaosn :lol: Are we good for a date in October?
> 
> Sat 15th October?
> 
> Lets start adding names to the list, I have edited first page.
Click to expand...

In October i am away from the 7th to 21st October so my available dates are..
1st to 6th and 23rd till the end of the month.
Best date for me in October would be the 29th.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay I have set it to October 29th - Don't say we don't love you Steff [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I think that sits well within the current events calendar also


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Okay I have set it to October 29th - Don't say we don't love you Steff [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> I think that sits well within the current events calendar also


Just gotta find a venue now..

On a side note, I will have to check what protection factors I'm running on the box at the mo as the DSG has been set to change gear at 7400 in any mode, so in theory I would be in 6th before I can go to the engine max.
Steve


----------



## barton TT

I tried to get a rolling meet here a few months back.charlie may remember they gave me a dam good price for min 12 cars.even offered snacks and drinks on the day.  
http://www.zenperformance.co.uk/p/mappi ... astek-dyno


----------



## R80RTT

Cant we get Absolutte or Redline Magazine down... I could email Redline if you want or Frankay do you want me to Pm you the editor and you can arrange at the same time


----------



## ian222

V6RUL said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you mean the results are accurate in 4wd ??
> I will bring the tissues for the guys that have ever only had 2wd dyno runs as they will be quite dissapointed with the numbers im sure.. :roll:
> 
> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

No mate, i ran mine at torque of the devil a few years ago and that was 4wd and everyone was down on power due to the haldex. Wak reckons there isnt a rr which can cope with the haldex, he was working with a company and the company were changing their software to try and make it work but no joy to date i think.


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you mean the results are accurate in 4wd ??
> I will bring the tissues for the guys that have ever only had 2wd dyno runs as they will be quite dissapointed with the numbers im sure.. :roll:
> 
> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mate, i ran mine at torque of the devil a few years ago and that was 4wd and everyone was down on power due to the haldex. Wak reckons there isnt a rr which can cope with the haldex, he was working with a company and the company were changing their software to try and make it work but no joy to date i think.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should ask Regals view on Haldex as they will be well positioned to know if it causes problems.

My car ran 197 on all wheels on JanSpeeds but the ESP cut in which would suggest wheels running at different rates making the ESP thinking it was losing traction at times.

As Steve says a mechanically linked RR should not cause a problem as the rollers should be rolling at exactly the same rate.

"The information available to log includes; BHP @ the flywheel, BHP @ the wheels, TQ @ the flywheel, TQ @ the wheels, Engine RPM, Dual Air/Fuel Ratio Monitoring, Speed, Air Temp and Boost Level....*aswell as 2wd and 4wd power loss comparison for cars with switchable 4wd systems!*"

From their website. I'll phone them tomorrow and see what their view is on it and see if we can find a RR mechanically the same in the Midlands.


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> Cant we get Absolutte or Redline Magazine down... I could email Redline if you want or Frankay do you want me to Pm you the editor and you can arrange at the same time


Rich if you want to do it, I am too busy keeping Looters from nicking my TV 

Would be an interesting article anyway as we all seem so clueless about 4 wheel rollers it would be good to try and get a definitive article on it out there.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant we get Absolutte or Redline Magazine down... I could email Redline if you want or Frankay do you want me to Pm you the editor and you can arrange at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> Rich if you want to do it, I am too busy keeping Looters from nicking my TV
> 
> Would be an interesting article anyway as we all seem so clueless about 4 wheel rollers it would be good to try and get a definitive article on it out there.
Click to expand...

Lol lol lol Ok I ll sort and as Jammans coming I ll see if we can get his car featured on the Front Cover of Gay Times with that interior.. If you PM me your email address I ll pencil you in to the editors


----------



## E3 YOB

Muntpigs, Red Leather and Thongs...

Jamman bares all with TT tassels!


----------



## V6RUL

I will try and get some additional info tomoz on RR and quattro.

Steve


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Lol lol lol Ok I ll sort and as Jammans coming I ll see if we can get his car featured on the Front Cover of Gay Times with that interior.. If you PM me your email address I ll pencil you in to the editors





frakay100 said:


> Muntpigs, Red Leather and Thongs...
> 
> Jamman bares all with TT tassels!


 :lol: funny feckers :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

October is good 8) I will do another video, all the south has to do now is find some cars to run :roll: :lol:

RR @ the OK corral [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

I'll keep my eye on this and see if I'm free!
North or South though!
I remember watching Sam's car at a rolling road event in Milton Keynes I think, running in 4WD and it was bucking all over the place!
Can't say I'm overly keen to have mine do the same but I'll come and watch unless you can prove to me this would be different!

:/


----------



## jamman

VSPURS South Camp (please) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Oh dear, the begging has started..but dont mention "camp" on a manly forum.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## jamman

I'd ask you Steve but will it be done in time :wink:

I got no problem with my sexuality you oily muntpig :-* :-*

PS Frase + VSpurs + my mouth = win even if it's only who makes the most noise :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Edited - Retracting the statement as Caney has brought first hand info to the table about the MAHA RRs


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Actually...
> 
> I have just spoken to Regal - Although they have a belt linked RR they said they still think and advise to run the 1st GEN TT on the front wheels.
> 
> This is more accurate as 4WD is more difficult to calculate the losses. This is calculated on the rundown.
> 
> They say it saves the car from having 5 runs and can be done in 3 as more accurate that way.
> 
> So I think we should still have a North Vs South but maybe forget the 4WD? Seems it is just not accurate enough.


I dont think i can run in 2WD as the last time i tried, no drive was allowed through to the wheels as the DSG didn't like the fuse being pulled.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

jamman said:


> VSPURS South Camp (please) :lol:


 Erm I beg your puddings but steve vspurs was made an honorary member of the NW crew on the Italy trip and has bonded so is now an oil brother
So look again to get some support for the south
Start putting flyers out on asda car park 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

I've had a look through some forums and found this Revo tuner that has a Dyno Dynamics RR.
They are based in Leicester..
http://www.monstermotorsport.com/index.shtml
Steve


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS South Camp (please) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I beg your puddings but steve vspurs was made an honorary member of the NW crew on the Italy trip and has bonded so is now an oil brother
> So look again to get some support for the south
> Start putting flyers out on asda car park
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Arghhh stick it up your bum sideways Shag :twisted: :twisted:

I've just fitted my polished throttle body so that's got to be worth 50 ponies because it came from one Steve Caney..

Be affraid NW "line dancin'" crew very affraid

(I will add I have no intention of going on the rolling road I'm only going because Frase owes me bet money)


----------



## VSPURS

bigsyd said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS South Camp (please) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I beg your puddings but steve vspurs was made an honorary member of the NW crew on the Italy trip and has bonded so is now an oil brother
> So look again to get some support for the south
> Start putting flyers out on asda car park
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Obviously got the nothern boys a bit worried they are coming up short in the willy waiving stakes :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

I'm in too.....another Northerner


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> I'm in too.....another Northerner


Hey Lee thats a lovely looking TT you have got there


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in too.....another Northerner
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lee thats a lovely looking TT you have got there
Click to expand...

No Matt.....I've told you this before...you're not having it back!!!    :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

:roll:


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in too.....another Northerner
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lee thats a lovely looking TT you have got there
Click to expand...

totally agree!


----------



## caney

Had my car on the rollers at Marlins in Milton keynes a few times using their 4wd maha rolling road with no problems!Also had it on the rollers at power engineering in London on a maha 4wd dyno with no problems.


----------



## Nem

Shark Performance are now in their new premises with 2wd rolling road.


----------



## R80RTT

Lol Cars built by the Southerns and Used by the Northerns? How many cars can you bring? Lol


----------



## TTsline02

Pop me down I'd be up for it (North)


----------



## V6RUL

Nem said:


> Shark Performance are now in their new premises with 2wd rolling road.


erm..Nick..i think the post title says it all.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Nem

V6RUL said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shark Performance are now in their new premises with 2wd rolling road.
> 
> 
> 
> erm..Nick..i think the post title says it all.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...




frakay100 said:


> ... So I think we should still have a North Vs South but maybe forget the 4WD? Seems it is just not accurate enough.


 :? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Nem said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shark Performance are now in their new premises with 2wd rolling road.
> 
> 
> 
> erm..Nick..i think the post title says it all.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... So I think we should still have a North Vs South but maybe forget the 4WD? Seems it is just not accurate enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :? :roll:
Click to expand...

Thought the point of the RR day would be to gauge AWD HP and torque.
Monstersport have the correct machine to do such runs and they are based in the Midlands.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> Had my car on the rollers at Marlins in Milton keynes a few times using their 4wd maha rolling road with no problems!Also had it on the rollers at power engineering in London on a maha 4wd dyno with no problems.


Steve that is good to know, they are the best RRs so dems the rulz now.

We have to find a place with a MAHA 3000 as they are technically the most sophisticated setups.

I will update the options at the top and attendees

8)


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> Lol Cars built by the Southerns and Used by the Northerns? How many cars can you bring? Lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Lol @ your geographical rationale on page 1

Apparently the north south divide has moved north of birmingham so u can claim steve as a southerner.

I always thought it was anywhere north of watford!


----------



## Adam-tt

If it's 100% at Powerstation I will pop along just down the road from me probably not to go on the rollers though as its going on badger 5's ones soon


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Lol @ your geographical rationale on page 1
> 
> Apparently the north south divide has moved north of birmingham so u can claim steve as a southerner.
> 
> I always thought it was anywhere north of watford!


I don't even know if I'll be there guys, but I'll do my best!


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Lol @ your geographical rationale on page 1
> 
> Apparently the north south divide has moved north of birmingham so u can claim steve as a southerner.
> 
> I always thought it was anywhere north of watford!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alright you buggers! :lol:

I have looked into were the Ordinance Survey states in the centre of England (not Great Britain) and this is Lindley Hall Farm, Leicester.

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854

So this is probably very close to Steve's house. It might come down to a the front of his car being parked in the South and the back of the car being in the North. 

Anyway you have the DSG on your team so it's probably only fair the south get VSPURS 

Anyway I guess Steve can confirm his location (that is if he is coming....of course he will).

I have only done it this way so the people in the midlands have somewhere to go


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ your geographical rationale on page 1
> 
> Apparently the north south divide has moved north of birmingham so u can claim steve as a southerner.
> 
> I always thought it was anywhere north of watford!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alright you buggers! :lol:
> 
> I have looked into were the Ordinance Survey states in the centre of England (not Great Britain) and this is Lindley Hall Farm, Leicester.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854
> 
> So this is probably very close to Steve's house. It might come down to a the front of his car being parked in the South and the back of the car being in the North.
> 
> Anyway you have the DSG on your team so it's probably only fair the south get VSPURS
> 
> Anyway I guess Steve can confirm his location (that is if he is coming....of course he will).
> 
> I have only done it this way so the people in the midlands have somewhere to go
Click to expand...

LOL :lol: :lol: 
Hey, I was only yanking your chain. You can have him if you like .....
tbh he actually talks like a southerner  unless of course he is doing Bigsyd impersonations (eh Steve I still have a video of that !!!!)


----------



## jamman

Far too much chance of a no show so you Monkey hangers can have him :-*


----------



## VSPURS

Eh up Linda!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Signatures, courtesy of Frase..cos he's got nowt better to do..  
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Yes - Fraser = signature creator extraordainaire lol


----------



## VSPURS

Ooooh they're fancy!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Guys PM me your spec... Stage 2, BT (type) and county and I will pass your signatures on to you.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

Hey Steve, looks like youve got a big space that needs filling under your signature.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Hey Steve, looks like youve got a big space that needs filling under your signature.. :roll:
> Steve


For an Owens GT30? Lol!


----------



## V6RUL

Frase is going to run out of colours at this rate..  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Frase is going to run out of colours at this rate..
> Steve


As long as its not Red I don't mind!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase is going to run out of colours at this rate..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its not Red I don't mind!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah..but they did rubbish today..


----------



## caney

Stick me down please


----------



## bigsyd

caney said:


> Stick me down please


Cool another power house on the RR, are you north or south as I think the south are running out of flyers as they have used most up now on Asda carparks and have moved onto aldi and lidle to hunt for help :lol: :lol: :lol: tip halfords carparks at night have some fast motas


----------



## V6RUL

So thats L33JSA and Mr.Cane to be added to the list.
TTsline02 is a norverner.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

This is proving to be a hell of a roll call 

Really looking forward to seeing Caneys beast


----------



## E3 YOB

Certainly is looking like an awesome line-up 

Syd are you going to run? Looking at the split of BT cars you might tip the balance if you do to the Northern contingency.

Rich which car are you bringing?


----------



## V6RUL

Syd might if Linda lets him.. :lol:

I think that the 11 runners that are posted up, we should be looking at a total of 4000 BHP !!!!

Doesn't look like the new signature strips are going down too well, guess peeps are just shy and dont realise all you have to do is PM Frakay your details..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Syd might if Linda lets him.. :lol:
> 
> I think that the 11 runners that are posted up, we should be looking at a total of 4000 BHP !!!!
> 
> Doesn't look like the new signature strips are going down too well, guess peeps are just shy and dont realise all you have to do is PM Frakay your details..
> Steve


A few have them, just need to add them to their sigs


----------



## V6RUL

ahh, so they are just a bit slow then.. :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

hey franky,

i'm sorry i missed this post... heard about this today...

STICK ME DOWN BUDDY !!!

stage 2 please


----------



## ian222

Do we have any prices yet mate?


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> Do we have any prices yet mate?


I am letting the numbers get to a consistent level (rather than making up a number and then trying to fill that) and then I will phone up and get a deal brokered.


----------



## Adam-tt

Are you still thinking about using powerstaion?


----------



## E3 YOB

adam-tt said:


> Are you still thinking about using powerstaion?


Yes, eggs in one basket. I don't think we will find a better setup and location. Good for you then Adam


----------



## TTsline02

Thanks for the Sig Frase :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

frakay100 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still thinking about using powerstaion?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, eggs in one basket. I don't think we will find a better setup and location. Good for you then Adam
Click to expand...

i might be over that way this week if i am do you want me to pop in and enquire ?
Theres plently of room for the cars too


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes this helped swing it for me: Great Photo ops for all the TTs!!!!!!










I'll see how the numbers settle and then let you know, but I will probably give them a bell anyway and start chucking in terms for negotiation.


----------



## Adam-tt

just had a little look on the net and this was a deal they did in may this year

The dyno package costs £35 per car providing that we have at least 10 cars to run. This package includes:

£35 per car 
Set up car on Dyno 
1 Power runs 
Full Graphing 
Turbo cars run with Det cans 
AFR measured


----------



## E3 YOB

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TTsline02

adam-tt said:


> just had a little look on the net and this was a deal they did in may this year
> 
> The dyno package costs £35 per car providing that we have at least 10 cars to run. This package includes:
> 
> £35 per car
> Set up car on Dyno
> 1 Power runs
> Full Graphing
> Turbo cars run with Det cans
> AFR measured


Need to maybe get them to do 2 or 3 power runs? that's what we got at Awesome last year, albeit that was 2WD Roller

I may be wrong but last time a forum R/R Day was done on 4WD Rollers Torque figures were crazy in 2008










Think rest were all 2WD

2008










2009










2010


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes we will certainly be getting them to run more than one run. Also 4WD may potentially mean 5 runs per car. We'll see what they say and also we would like to have a few more stats, but what Adam pasted was a good marker to work from.


----------



## V6RUL

Seems a little hit and miss to me..but what do i know.

All i want is "drive in, run it up, drive out" is it not too much to ask for a dyno that gives stable results.

Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Seems a little hit and miss to me..but what do i know.
> 
> All i want is "drive in, run it up, drive out" is it not too much to ask for a dyno that gives stable results.
> 
> Steve


I'll probably do a pre run before the event anyway just to check


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a little hit and miss to me..but what do i know.
> 
> All i want is "drive in, run it up, drive out" is it not too much to ask for a dyno that gives stable results.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably do a pre run before the event anyway just to check
Click to expand...

If you dont..i probably will as ive got more bells and whistles on mine ie. haldex combined with DSG and if it copes with that, it will cope with anything.. 8)
Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

We could probably just run your mobility scooter on a running machine at Fitness First Steve.

It must be great being able to drive on the pavements :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL




----------



## PeTTe-N

I'm going to have to be the first one to chicken ...... whoops, I mean drop out of this. I'll be out of the country on holiday on the 29th.  No great loss to the Northern crew though (even though us Midlanders wanted our own category) as I'm a bog standard runner ..... no stage 2 here Franny :lol: Would have been good to see what it's putting out though prior to future mods. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## E3 YOB

That's okay mate I think Ian is dropping out also so a North South loss.


----------



## E3 YOB

OK I have booked POWERSTATION for October the 29th.

The cost is:

*£40* 10-14 cars
*£35* 15-35 cars

I have spoken them about the rolling road and Haldex and they explained to me that the rolling road measures drag and does not need to estimate the losses. Bacically Steve if you can't run your car on the MAHA 3000 I don't think you will be able to run it anywhere.


----------



## V6RUL

Okey dokey then..its on.. 8) 
We just have to stir up some more interest, if we can..
Where's Charlene when you need someone to prod.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah shame she can't make it  I did try but he is getting married or something lame like that. Honeymoon I think, big gay


----------



## Adam-tt

How many runs is that for?

Also are we keeping this just for tt's as a have a few mates with VAG cars that might be up for it


----------



## E3 YOB

This type of Dyno you don't need to do multiple runs as it does not need to estimate figures. Other dynos you do multiple runs so you can get a closer average estimate to actual power.

Adam I would say more the merrier - They just won't be in the North Vs South comp but no issues bring other cars, more candy.


----------



## Adam-tt

Well I have at least 4 people who want to come ATM
A vw golf big turbo
A vw corrado vr6 with a bora engine conversion
A standard golf gti
A Honda civic 1.6 turbo 400+ bhp


----------



## E3 YOB

Great Stuff, looking like a great turnout


----------



## Adam-tt

Yeah it's looking good ATM might put my partners 1.2 Clio on for a laugh :-D


----------



## TTsline02

Looking forward to this!


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> This type of Dyno you don't need to do multiple runs as it does not need to estimate figures. Other dynos you do multiple runs so you can get a closer average estimate to actual power.
> 
> Adam I would say more the merrier - They just won't be in the North Vs South comp but no issues bring other cars, more candy.


I think we have to have the tiTTies on as a priority as its our day really and additional cars can run after the main event..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Yeah shame she can't make it  I did try but he is getting married or something lame like that. Honeymoon I think, big gay


Pity his boyfriend isn't more understanding..  
Anon


----------



## Charlie

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shame she can't make it  I did try but he is getting married or something lame like that. Honeymoon I think, big gay
> 
> 
> 
> Pity his boyfriend isn't more understanding..
> Anon
Click to expand...

LOL shut it Steffi you northern monkey slag (as a suvner I need to at least have a dig at you norvern muppets )

I will be freshly back from 10 days 5 star all inclusive on the beach in Mexico, so will be jet lagged to ****. The other two locations would have made it possible for me to come as they were really close, but this one is a bit of a trek for me.

If I am back and my new wife is up for it too then we may make an appearance 

Charlene


----------



## ian222

Charlie said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shame she can't make it  I did try but he is getting married or something lame like that. Honeymoon I think, big gay
> 
> 
> 
> Pity his boyfriend isn't more understanding..
> Anon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL shut it Steffi you northern monkey slag (as a suvner I need to at least have a dig at you norvern muppets )
> 
> I will be freshly back from 10 days 5 star all inclusive on the beach in Mexico, so will be jet lagged to ****. The other two locations would have made it possible for me to come as they were really close, but this one is a bit of a trek for me.
> 
> If I am back and my new wife is up for it too then we may make an appearance
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

I have heard it all now mate, bit of a trek for ya!! Its a bit of a trek for me lol.


----------



## bigsyd

> my new wife is up for it


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  :lol: PMSL not the best phrase with these animals m8 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Spent a fair bit of time at Powerstation for mods and RR when I had my Scooby... excellent outfit


----------



## E3 YOB

Redline have been contacted to see if they would be interested in this gun slinging showdown.

Thanks Rich 8)


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Redline have been contacted to see if they would be interested in this gun slinging showdown.
> 
> Thanks Rich 8)


That's interesting Frase, it will be interesting to see who produces the numbers after all the big claims made by some peeps :wink:

(You still gonna suffer some pain boy)


----------



## R80RTT

No problem... You just never know if I ll have my new baby on the road??


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> No problem... You just never know if I ll have my new baby on the road??


Not enough time mate I reckon December at the very earliest no point rushing it is there. (Not that Dave would anyway.)


----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol lol i ll lend the quattro sport golf... Just another idea can we add another event for the same day

Burger eating north versus south

Big Syd versus Munt Pig Salad Dodger ??? Is there a feature opportunity hear lol

I ve asked weight watchers to attend without luck as of yet.....


----------



## Matt B

R80RTT said:


> Lol lol lol i ll lend the quattro sport golf... Just another idea can we add another event for the same day
> 
> Burger eating north versus south
> 
> Big Syd versus Munt Pig Salad Dodger ??? Is there a feature opportunity hear lol
> 
> I ve asked weight watchers to attend without luck as of yet.....


Its not just who has the most horses!

........Its who can eat the most horses too


----------



## jamman




----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol lol you ve caught his barnet to perfection...


----------



## E3 YOB

Looking at the MAHA website they have specific instructions for AUDI's listed to download.

Look at the car they have on the rollers:

http://www.maha-usa.com/cps/rde/xchg/SI ... sl/234.htm

Now if this wasn't meant to be I don't know what is!!


----------



## Bikerz

I should be there to spectate! only down the road!


----------



## Bikerz

adam-tt said:


> Well I have at least 4 people who want to come ATM
> 
> A Honda civic 1.6 turbo 400+ bhp


NO CHAVS THO ADAM :wink:

I know who this is :roll: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Haha


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> No problem... You just never know if I ll have my new baby on the road??


Its 2011 not 2012 mate lol


----------



## Matt B

Has anyone invited Sav??


----------



## Matt B

or the Wakmeister?


----------



## V6RUL

or mk2 ers [ redscouse]


----------



## jamman

Put me down Frase I can keep that day clear.

Got to be worth the trip just to watch the mines bigger than yours willy waving.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Put me down Frase I can keep that day clear.
> 
> Got to be worth the trip just to watch the mines bigger than yours willy waving.


 :lol: :lol: you know its all good fun..even for a muntpig..


----------



## E3 YOB

Excellent all us idiots in one room! I can't wait.

Will you put your car on the rollers matey?


----------



## V6RUL

Theres probably more chance of him putting his hair in rollers.. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Theres probably more chance of him putting his hair in rollers.. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

God if it gives people a laugh yes why not 

I will be top of my class as it stands*

I want a trophy or Im not coming because it's miles for me

(Im the only stage 1)


----------



## E3 YOB

There is medals for the winning team - So your stage one could be important to the team results.


----------



## Adam-tt

frakay100 said:


> There is medals for the winning team - So your stage one could be important to the team results.


I want a medal :-o


----------



## E3 YOB

You'll get one Ads, your are in the Southern Devision. :lol:


----------



## jamman

Stick your poxy medal I want a trophy :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Stickl your poxy medal I want a trophy :twisted:


Here you go champ!


----------



## neil97rs

[/quote]I have heard it all now mate, bit of a trek for ya!! Its a bit of a trek for me lol.[/quote]

Me also ( wherabouts in kent are you? Small Convoy?) :lol:

Put me down as apossible for this only got the wifes 180 bog standard but nice to know what its running beofre i start to mod it ( i will know for sure in the next day or so need to check out our shifts 
:?


----------



## E3 YOB

Great stuff. More the merrier 8)


----------



## Hark

Any space for none TTs? or is this a TT only event?

Be good to see some old faces and run mine, but mine is RWd.


----------



## E3 YOB

Hark said:


> Any space for none TTs? or is this a TT only event?
> 
> Be good to see some old faces and run mine, but mine is RWd.


Yeah for sure, but you will have to stand in the corner and only speak when spoken to 

I will add you to the non TT list - Great Stuff


----------



## Hark

frakay100 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any space for none TTs? or is this a TT only event?
> 
> Be good to see some old faces and run mine, but mine is RWd.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for sure, but you will have to stand in the corner and only speak when spoken to
> 
> I will add you to the non TT list - Great Stuff
Click to expand...

Ahh Brill. Nothing new about standing in the corner, especially if I bring the Go Kart.

Be really good to get a baseline as it was originally was mapped to 252bhp by previous owner at Courtneys, so be useful to get an idea if it's still running the same, before I do anything to it.


----------



## Charlie

I will donate a sat nav holder of your choice (4 options) to the best Southern time, you northern bunch of slags can do one :lol: :lol:

I will also donate a trophy for the car that gets voted "best of the day" or similar so that there is at least one prize available for people who are not running. Well actually Francesca I will leave the category choice to you as it's your gig, just let me know who wins 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> I will donate a sat nav holder of your choice (4 options) to the best Southern time, you northern bunch of slags can do one :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will also donate a trophy for the car that gets voted "best of the day" or similar so that there is at least one prize available for people who are not running. Well actually Francesca I will leave the category choice to you as it's your gig, just let me know who wins
> 
> Charlie


Mate that is awesome. The event has its first sponsor!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very good of you to do so Charlene


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Mate that is awesome. The event has its first sponsor!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Very good of you to do so Charlene


Pleasure buddy  I may be able to come up with a few other bits too 

Charlene


----------



## jamman

That is very good of you muntpigiest :-*


----------



## Gazzer

get my name down as i only live 7 miles away & my factory is 1.5 miles away. am in there sat morning for wheel alignment. dirk hasnt said a bloody thing about this the dorkl


----------



## Adam-tt

gaz can you pm me how much it cost for the alignment must get mine done soon too


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> gaz can you pm me how much it cost for the alignment must get mine done soon too


adam its based on an hourly rate of £40/ph and he thought it was an hours work. want me to book you in for sat morning too and will meet you down there? or...........has the mrs got you out shopping again bud :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

im off to wales tomorrow night till tuesday


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> im off to wales tomorrow night till tuesday


beware m8 them welsh boyos like us southerners a bit too much if you follow me :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

lol they will have to get past my mrs first  :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Just for you frakay100 for when the fun begins


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Just for you frakay100 for when the fun begins


 

I'll put it on a sign


----------



## ian222

This is sounding very good, i may have to make that long journey after all.


----------



## Gazzer

i see that charlie has offered a trophy and maybe some few odds and sods he has for this event. i have a meeting with dirk of powerstation sat morning to do my wheel alignment and also a couple of odd things i want to persue in business with him. so i will be asking him if he minds me bringing the works BBQ on the friday ready for the saturday. if he is ok with this and tbh i think he will.......then A1 Fabrication & powder coating will supply burgers and hot dogs for all TT members that attend. all i will need is a final list of peeps coming and i will give a choice of flavours in meat so i can get my local butcher to prepare it all.
gazz


----------



## Adam-tt

Nice one


----------



## jamman

Gaz good on you this event has a good vibe


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gaz good on you this event has a good vibe


only for the southern men..........northern lot get tripe and pigs trotters as they are used too :lol: :lol: :lol: joking of course james. will be my pleasure and hopefully the start of an annual event..........if dirk sorts it right..........will be whispering in his shell like as he is having a hard time at present in the market m8


----------



## bigsyd

Gazza what a fine gentleman and a scholar 8) you forgot the

Jellied eels [smiley=book2.gif]  [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

May have to bring down some famous Wigan pies as well..
Steve


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Stick your poxy medal I want a trophy :twisted:


----------



## caney

Hark said:


> Any space for none TTs? or is this a TT only event?
> 
> Be good to see some old faces and run mine, but mine is RWd.


Well you know me and my face is certainly getting old these days :lol:


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you mean the results are accurate in 4wd ??
> I will bring the tissues for the guys that have ever only had 2wd dyno runs as they will be quite dissapointed with the numbers im sure.. :roll:
> 
> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

No tissues for me mate,my car traps the 1/4 mile at 121mph which indicates a healthy 500 odd horses


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> i see that charlie has offered a trophy and maybe some few odds and sods he has for this event. i have a meeting with dirk of powerstation sat morning to do my wheel alignment and also a couple of odd things i want to persue in business with him. so i will be asking him if he minds me bringing the works BBQ on the friday ready for the saturday. if he is ok with this and tbh i think he will.......then A1 Fabrication & powder coating will supply burgers and hot dogs for all TT members that attend. all i will need is a final list of peeps coming and i will give a choice of flavours in meat so i can get my local butcher to prepare it all.
> gazz


Nice one matey I was going to call PH again and see what could be done about food. Steff and I discussed it yesterday and here you are coing up trumps with a BBQ!

Excellent mate. Steff and I will happily chip in with food costs.


----------



## Gazzer

frakay100 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see that charlie has offered a trophy and maybe some few odds and sods he has for this event. i have a meeting with dirk of powerstation sat morning to do my wheel alignment and also a couple of odd things i want to persue in business with him. so i will be asking him if he minds me bringing the works BBQ on the friday ready for the saturday. if he is ok with this and tbh i think he will.......then A1 Fabrication & powder coating will supply burgers and hot dogs for all TT members that attend. all i will need is a final list of peeps coming and i will give a choice of flavours in meat so i can get my local butcher to prepare it all.
> gazz
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one matey I was going to call PH again and see what could be done about food. Steff and I discussed it yesterday and here you are coing up trumps with a BBQ!
> 
> Excellent mate. Steff and I will happily chip in with food costs.
Click to expand...

frase its on me........seeing as how you are coming to my manner so to speak bud. proper southern hospitality, trying to persuade daughter to cook it all for me now :lol: :lol: :lol: will have a word with dirk tmozz about refreshments and see if he can cover that side also.........as no food vans or coffee shops in locality tbh


----------



## Gazzer

ok i have sorted out the BBQ side and they are happy for us to have one on the premises, however we will need to supply our own teas and coffees am afraid.


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe Frase and i can wrestle a few trays of pop in..
Steve


----------



## jamman

I will supply some cream cakes :-*

(1 per person you fat feckers)


----------



## ian222

jamman said:


> I will supply some cream cakes :-*
> 
> (1 per person you fat feckers)


When ever I read your posts you are talking about cream cakes james, I am getting a picture in my head of you and its a big one lol.


----------



## jamman

Im not fat I'm big boned :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

I do like custard slices with the icing on top..
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

sod the cream cakes pork and chorizo sausages mmmmmmmm can't wait now. was a bit miffed when i said to ps that i would supply the food.....was expecting him to say they would supply teas & coffees but nothing :x some companies just dont get the hospitality side of it and the benefits of a bloody good write up afterwards.


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah could be up for this depending on location and as Steve says ifs its done in 4wd the results are not accurate and imo not worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you mean the results are accurate in 4wd ??
> I will bring the tissues for the guys that have ever only had 2wd dyno runs as they will be quite dissapointed with the numbers im sure.. :roll:
> 
> I would prefer November if poss as it will give Frase a chance to run his in and to probably get mine rebuilt again.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tissues for me mate,my car traps the 1/4 mile at 121mph which indicates a healthy 500 odd horses
Click to expand...

Is Nos on the day banned???


----------



## jamman

Nothing is banned apart from crying when things go bang


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Nothing is banned apart from crying when things go bang


& pink flipflops, eww very cheap & nasty


----------



## E3 YOB

Excuses why your car can't run are banned :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

frakay100 said:


> Excuses why your car can't run are banned :lol:


frase i forgot to ask m8..........how much is this day lol? pm me the cost will pay in advance if thats ok.


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Excuses why your car can't run are banned :lol:


Who you referring to?


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> Is Nos on the day banned???


Banned!? Not the old "nos is cheating" chestnut again :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Its so sad but this is a couple of months off and I am really looking forward to it


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Nos on the day banned???
> 
> 
> 
> Banned!? Not the old "nos is cheating" chestnut again :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol!
Yeah cos this is an unfair mod that no-one else can do!
There will also be a ban on bigger turbo's (That's just cheating)!
And of course no-one is allowed to run if they have different software being run that's not the standard!

:lol:


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Nos on the day banned???
> 
> 
> 
> Banned!? Not the old "nos is cheating" chestnut again :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
> Yeah cos this is an unfair mod that no-one else can do!
> There will also be a ban on bigger turbo's (That's just cheating)!
> And of course no-one is allowed to run if they have different software being run that's not the standard!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Listen southern boy - dont be expecting to hook up with us on the drive DOWN SOUTH lol
You will have to find a circular route to hook up with your southern buddies lmao


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Listen southern boy - dont be expecting to hook up with us on the drive DOWN SOUTH lol
> You will have to find a circular route to hook up with your southern buddies lmao


Don't be like that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses why your car can't run are banned :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you referring to?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=toff.gif]



> frase i forgot to ask m8..........how much is this day lol? pm me the cost will pay in advance if thats ok.


Gaz if you want to pay upfront that is fine. £500 for you and £35 for everyone else 

Guys you can either pay on the day or pay upfront, your call. Seeing that we have a healthy amount of people it is looking like £35 each at the moment. I won't ask for cash though until closer the time when numbers are set in stone.


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen southern boy - dont be expecting to hook up with us on the drive DOWN SOUTH lol
> You will have to find a circular route to hook up with your southern buddies lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be like that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Only kidding bud  - I just know the south will have it sewn up with Fraser Caney and Yourself - unless of course big Steve Collier pulls the rabbit out of the hat and finds the magic 600 bhp. Just trying to get you to defect back to the North - U know it makes sense lmao


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen southern boy - dont be expecting to hook up with us on the drive DOWN SOUTH lol
> You will have to find a circular route to hook up with your southern buddies lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be like that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only kidding bud  - I just know the south will have it sewn up with Fraser Caney and Yourself - unless of course big Steve Collier pulls the rabbit out of the hat and finds the magic 600 bhp. Just trying to get you to defect back to the North - U know it makes sense lmao
Click to expand...

I didn't allocate the Midlanders!


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen southern boy - dont be expecting to hook up with us on the drive DOWN SOUTH lol
> You will have to find a circular route to hook up with your southern buddies lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be like that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only kidding bud  - I just know the south will have it sewn up with Fraser Caney and Yourself - unless of course big Steve Collier pulls the rabbit out of the hat and finds the magic 600 bhp. Just trying to get you to defect back to the North - U know it makes sense lmao
Click to expand...

Matty

If you get Steve C on the rig, Yourself, Rich with his Jabba BT and Big Syd (might take some convincing) then you could have this sewn up. For northern pride Syd might have to get the MK2 on there and let us all see why he joined the dark side.

Syd you might me the 'lynch' pin, it's a heavy burden!! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matty
> 
> If you get Steve C on the rig, Yourself, Rich with his Jabba BT and Big Syd (might take some convincing) then you could have this sewn up. For northern pride Syd might have to get the MK2 on there and let us all see why he joined the dark side.
> 
> Syd you might me the 'lynch' pin, it's a heavy burden!! :lol:


Lol - I forgot Rich had 3 TT's - I was just thinking of the one he took to awesome 
Whatever happens this is going to be one hell of a day.


----------



## bigsyd

Lynch being the operative word  Linda would kill me if I took her car on the RR   

Can I not just use the revo RR graph for the RS and submit that  after all.... Tuning company's would not lie :lol: :lol: :lol:

Any additional tweaks and knobs and switches that need to be used....use the fuckers as we want to see POWER :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Matt B

bigsyd said:


> Lynch being the operative word  Linda would kill me if I took her car on the RR
> 
> Can I not just use the revo RR graph for the RS and submit that  after all.... Tuning company's would not lie :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Any additional tweaks and knobs and switches that need to be used....use the fuckers as we want to see POWER :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


No excuses big fella - a 4wd rolling road is technically like driving down the street. Not like you are pulling fuses and doing anything that may f'ck it up 

Just tell Linda I said it would be ok lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Not scared are you Sid? [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Not scared are you Sid? [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol: :lol:


That Syd, is the sound of the gauntlet being thrown down lol :!: :!: :!: :!: :wink:


----------



## ian222

I see my name is not on the list mate, i am back in pal.


----------



## Adam-tt

This is almost going to be better then ADI


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> This is almost going to be better then ADI


welcome home adam, did the welsh boyos look after you ok? how was the short break m8


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Matt B said:


> Only kidding bud  - I just know the south will have it sewn up with Fraser Caney and Yourself - unless of course big Steve Collier pulls the rabbit out of the hat and finds the magic 600 bhp. Just trying to get you to defect back to the North - U know it makes sense lmao


Too trrue matt, especially after iTTalia and being given the title "honorary North west Member" it's such a shame to see steve defect...

c'mon steve.. you know you can't leave us... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is almost going to be better then ADI
> 
> 
> 
> welcome home adam, did the welsh boyos look after you ok? how was the short break m8
Click to expand...

it was good mate weather wasnt too bad had some really nice food and the TT went like a dream


----------



## Gazzer

ahh nice one bud, looks like were the baby muntpigs that have to hold the southern end on 180's. ive got a secret weapon tho, anyone on northern end beats me they have to have the famous gazzer killer chilli sauce on the burger or hotdog


----------



## VSPURS

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding bud  - I just know the south will have it sewn up with Fraser Caney and Yourself - unless of course big Steve Collier pulls the rabbit out of the hat and finds the magic 600 bhp. Just trying to get you to defect back to the North - U know it makes sense lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Too trrue matt, especially after iTTalia and being given the title "honorary North west Member" it's such a shame to see steve defect...
> 
> c'mon steve.. you know you can't leave us... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Guys, I've said, it's not my decision!
It's a geographic split!
Maybe the Midlanders should share their BHP figures.
I don't even know for sure I'll be there as it's littln's 3rd birthday on the 16th.


----------



## jamman

Oi Monkey hangers stop your bleating :-* :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah stop your whining ladies. Next you'll be banging on about some southerner shutting the coal mines and having to sleep 10 to a bed with just bread and dripping t' supper.

Maybe you should start a brass band or something? Least you can give a tuneful interlude with all that hot air whilst us southerners tuck into our burgers.

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Ian

Will add you back in the list matey, good to have you back


----------



## VSPURS

Not sure why but I had it in my head that this was on the 15th Oct.

I'd have thought I'd be ok for this on the 29th!


----------



## R80RTT

Lol maybe the northerns need a rooling road thrash then qualify for the national event lol


----------



## Gazzer

regarding burgers and num nums, rang charlie my butcher today and asked for something special in flavours for burgers and bangers.

1. 10oz mild curry or chilli burgers
2. 10oz garlic and tomato burgers
3. plain 10oz burgers :?

4. pork and tomato sausages
5. pork and chorizo sausages (ive had these and damm nice)
6. pork and chive with caramelized onion sausages (bit sweet i thought)
any other suggestions muntpigs? then i can pre book some to try and see if ok.
thanks gazz


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> regarding burgers and num nums, rang charlie my butcher today and asked for something special in flavours for burgers and bangers.
> 
> 1. 10oz mild curry or chilli burgers
> 2. 10oz garlic and tomato burgers
> 3. plain 10oz burgers :?
> 
> 4. pork and tomato sausages
> 5. pork and chorizo sausages (ive had these and damm nice)
> 6. pork and chive with caramelized onion sausages (bit sweet i thought)
> any other suggestions muntpigs? then i can pre book some to try and see if ok.
> thanks gazz


ummm...chilli burgers that sounds nice


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> regarding burgers and num nums, rang charlie my butcher today and asked for something special in flavours for burgers and bangers.
> 
> 1. 10oz mild curry or chilli burgers
> 2. 10oz garlic and tomato burgers
> 3. plain 10oz burgers :?
> 
> 4. pork and tomato sausages
> 5. pork and chorizo sausages (ive had these and damm nice)
> 6. pork and chive with caramelized onion sausages (bit sweet i thought)
> any other suggestions muntpigs? then i can pre book some to try and see if ok.
> thanks gazz
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...chilli burgers that sounds nice
Click to expand...

Adam i know you like ya food as you are always the first to flippin answer lol........next purchase will get you a couple to try m8


----------



## Adam-tt

lol i do like my food and i do like good food


----------



## redsilverblue

I might pop in for a quick burger or a cream cake, as I'm working that day, and the place is only about 15 miles away from work


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> I might pop in for a quick burger or a cream cake, as I'm working that day, and the place is only about 15 miles away from work


More the merrier


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> I might pop in for a quick burger or a cream cake, as I'm working that day, and the place is only about 15 miles away from work


you just want the food  :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might pop in for a quick burger or a cream cake, as I'm working that day, and the place is only about 15 miles away from work
> 
> 
> 
> you just want the food  :lol:
Click to expand...

pretty much yes   :lol:


----------



## jamman

Gaz can I just state for the record I like my meat bloody as hell puulease


----------



## Adam-tt

lol i think we should have our own little food meet :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

haha come dine with us :lol:


----------



## Matt B

This used to be a thread about a Rolling Road Day :roll:

I do like the sound of the chilli burgers - will need some jalapeno relish :lol:


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> This used to be a thread about a Rolling Road Day :roll:
> 
> I do like the sound of the chilli burgers - will need some jalapeno relish :lol:


You could generate your own bhp on the rollers after eating that :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Every little helps


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> Every little helps


northern lot will need the help james told me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gaz can I just state for the record I like my meat bloody as hell puulease


35 seconds a side then for you bud...........want you in prime mean and lean condition


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> Every little helps


 :lol:


----------



## thebigdog

I'm up for this  Can you put me down 

Deffo south ,dont think you can get any sothern then portsmouth! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

thebigdog said:


> I'm up for this  Can you put me down
> 
> Deffo south ,dont think you can get any sothern then portsmouth! :lol:


frase will sort you Doggggggg welcome aboard southern group


----------



## E3 YOB

Ahh the Pompey Dog welcome onboard

Will get your name down and send you a sig

Those northerners must be quivering like a whippet in the rain.


----------



## Gazzer

frakay100 said:


> Ahh the Pompey Dog welcome onboard
> 
> Will get your name down and send you a sig
> 
> Those northerners must be quivering like a whippet in the rain.


whippets are fast frace you mean pigeon surely


----------



## thebigdog

frakay100 said:


> Ahh the Pompey Dog welcome onboard
> 
> Will get your name down and send you a sig
> 
> Those northerners must be quivering like a whippet in the rain.


Nice one thanks :-*

Do you have a twin turbo v8 sig :lol:

Looking forward to seeing V6RUL owe him one :-*


Gazzer said:


> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for this  Can you put me down
> 
> Deffo south ,dont think you can get any sothern then portsmouth! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> frase will sort you Doggggggg welcome aboard southern group
Click to expand...

Do i need to bring a translater to understand tut norther talk pet, like init ,eye i mean aye [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

we have a grunt transmitter as they lose it gets louder........so np's Dogggggg


----------



## bigsyd

Talk The Talk, Walk The Walk


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> Talk The Talk, Walk The Walk


opps sozz syd


----------



## bigsyd

this is deffo going to be the event of the year


----------



## jamman

That all depends on how good a cook Gaz is I hate burnt meat.

Shag you might as well bring you bench polisher/DA polisher and give my car some loving god she needs it...

Be rude not to :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

This is how we will cook our sausages :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> That all depends on how good a cook Gaz is I hate burnt meat.
> 
> Shag you might as well bring you bench polisher/DA polisher and give my car some loving god she needs it...
> 
> Be rude not to :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* :-*


cheeky bint!!! will be cooked how you want lol


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer, fancy this? :lol: 
http://www.therandomshop.co.uk/inde...id=782&zenid=c921336144d5a3f1af7f4903e2c03812


----------



## E3 YOB

The portions there look a bit generous there.

Gazz is cooking chipolatas :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

I think I can make this. Stage 2 225. batting for the South

I can bring some cream teas up from South Devon
Kevin


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> I think I can make this. Stage 2 225. batting for the South
> 
> I can bring some cream teas up from South Devon
> Kevin


Yum yum


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer, fancy this? :lol:
> http://www.therandomshop.co.uk/inde...id=782&zenid=c921336144d5a3f1af7f4903e2c03812


if you want to buy me it hun.......very nice for the offer 

The portions there look a bit generous there.

Gazz is cooking chipolatas (got 14 stone pushing it in though frase) :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

sorted  the meat better be good


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> sorted  the meat better be good


do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorted  the meat better be good
> 
> 
> 
> do you really want me to answer that?
Click to expand...

all this "happy touching" related talk  somebody needs to let off some steam


----------



## Diveratt

Dumb question, but what time is this going to start?

Kevin


----------



## Gazzer

not sure kevin, but i will be there early to setup bbq etc......they dont open till 9am anyways


----------



## Diveratt

No worries I'll aim to arrive 10ish, I'll be driving up from South Devon with the Cream Teas 

Kevin


----------



## Adam-tt

Gaz do you want a hand on the day?


----------



## jamman

IMPORTANT MESSAGE TO THE MONKEY HANGERS

Just bought a Neuspeed P Flo be afraid.... very afraid :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Gaz do you want a hand on the day?


hi Adam, awfully nice of you m8ee.......wouldnt be soo you can put biggest burgers and bangers to one side would it lol. nice offer m8, if you arn't busy and can get mrs up early then np's. tbh not sure what if anything will be waiting to do........fire bbq up and cook lol. still teas and coffee's to be sorted out as yet.


----------



## Adam-tt

haha you caught me :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz do you want a hand on the day?
> 
> 
> 
> hi Adam, awfully nice of you m8ee.......wouldnt be soo you can put biggest burgers and bangers to one side would it lol. nice offer m8, if you arn't busy and can get mrs up early then np's. tbh not sure what if anything will be waiting to do........fire bbq up and cook lol. still teas and coffee's to be sorted out as yet.
Click to expand...

I'll be bringing a powered cooler up with the clotted cream & jam for the cream tea more than happy to put some cold drinks in as well if the weather is nice.

Kevin


----------



## bigsyd

How is the engine coming along frakay, any updates :?:


----------



## Gazzer

for those that want a detailed road by road directions to powerstation i will get one sorted out from north M5 and south M5 or for the adventurous the A38 cross country route. satnav will take you 99% of the way and if required for the northern crew that still rely on the stars for navigation its 2nd left after pluto


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> How is the engine coming along frakay, any updates :?:


Posted a whining update :x

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&p=2109056#p2109056


----------



## Adam-tt

i have booked a rolling road setup with Badger 5 ready for this :lol:


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> i have booked a rolling road setup with Badger 5 ready for this :lol:


Can we please get past the serious "Rolling Road" side of things and ask Gaz what sausages he's bringing and does he not feel a small contribution from everyone would be in order :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have booked a rolling road setup with Badger 5 ready for this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get past the serious "Rolling Road" side of things and ask Gaz what sausages he's bringing and does he not feel a small contribution from everyone would be in order :wink:
Click to expand...

Good Point , Man can not live on V power alone, pork and chorizo sausages & a chillie burger for me pleae that would be oh so nice.

On the cream tea front I'll bring a selection of plain & fruit scones up, no cheese ones coz that is just wrong in so many levels.

Kevin


----------



## R80RTT

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have booked a rolling road setup with Badger 5 ready for this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get past the serious "Rolling Road" side of things and ask Gaz what sausages he's bringing and does he not feel a small contribution from everyone would be in order :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Point , Man can not live on V power alone, pork and chorizo sausages & a chillie burger for me pleae that would be oh so nice.
> 
> On the cream tea front I'll bring a selection of plain & fruit scones up, no cheese ones coz that is just wrong in so many levels.
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

I can feel a gherkin moment arising lol


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have booked a rolling road setup with Badger 5 ready for this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get past the serious "Rolling Road" side of things and ask Gaz what sausages he's bringing and does he not feel a small contribution from everyone would be in order :wink:
Click to expand...

if peeps let me know a week in advance for main meat order then i can get it booked np's on contributions james am happy to fork out for this as its basically my back yard so feel obliged. but you lot can sort the drinks out if thats ok.


----------



## Matt B

Right folks, what about travelling down Friday and getting a hotel (obviously with a decent car park) so that we arent knackered from the drive for the RR day??
We can chill over a few beverages and start the wind ups on Friday night lol

I reckon we could get a reasonable price if enough of us are up for it, somewhere within a 10-15 mile radius of the venue (we can warm our cars up on the drive in).

Any takers??


----------



## jamman

Already dont it Matt, was going to post some details in due course, a few of us (Frase, Rich, James) are staying at the following

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel ... tewkesbury

We are going for a few drinks and a nite to eat the night before :wink:

More the merrier


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Already dont it Matt, was going to post some details in due course, a few of us (Frase, Rich, James) are staying at the following
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel ... tewkesbury
> 
> We are going for a few drinks and a nite to eat the night before :wink:
> 
> More the merrier


Cool, unless you would rather we get rival hotels too :wink:

I think there will be a good few takers for this. Hope they have a lot of rooms lol


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Already dont it Matt, was going to post some details in due course, a few of us (Frase, Rich, James) are staying at the following
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel ... tewkesbury
> 
> We are going for a few drinks and a nite to eat the night before :wink:
> 
> More the merrier


is out of the way enough to not have kids roaming about james and knowing that area should be safe for cars. is literally 3 mins from powerstation too  WD that man. is a £12 taxi into town though and tewkesbury is very clicky for a little town bit weird that lot bud............high six if you get what i mean. will pop over and meet you guys for a swift one on friday night if you fancy it and as matt says start the pi55 ripping  am sure adam will pop over too as he is only 7 mins down road from me, unless he is staying in chelt that night the 2 mins lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already dont it Matt, was going to post some details in due course, a few of us (Frase, Rich, James) are staying at the following
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel ... tewkesbury
> 
> We are going for a few drinks and a nite to eat the night before :wink:
> 
> More the merrier
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, unless you would rather we get rival hotels too :wink:
> 
> I think there will be a good few takers for this. Hope they have a lot of rooms lol
Click to expand...

The hotel has already allowed Rich along so it really has to be open to all comers :wink: :lol:

Will be a laugh


----------



## Matt B

IMO - rapidly becoming event of the year 

REALLY REALLY looking forward to it now [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

for me its a case of i know my car wont win 5hit.........but the company and meeting you all will be awesome i think


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> for me its a case of i know my car wont win 5hit.........but the company and meeting you all will be awesome i think


+1.....................+1


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> for me its a case of i know my car wont win 5hit.........but the company and meeting you all will be awesome i think


+1

I WILL MAKE THE MOST NOISE THOUGH :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

Lol and i will make the least noise


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> for me its a case of i know my car wont win 5hit.........but the company and meeting you all will be awesome i think
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I WILL MAKE THE MOST NOISE THOUGH :wink:
Click to expand...

wanna bet?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of people I've not before!

It's going to be good!


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Lol and i will make the least noise


you fancy a beer or two on the friday adam to meet some of these reprobates


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> for me its a case of i know my car wont win 5hit.........but the company and meeting you all will be awesome i think
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I WILL MAKE THE MOST NOISE THOUGH :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wanna bet?
Click to expand...

Yep ask Rich or The TT Shop it's a closed book..

I'm 43 going on about 13 immature, childish very over excitable and still get pi55ed way too easy considering I ran pubs for 10 years :lol:

Can't wait for this...... will be a blast


----------



## Hark

Emailed them two days ago about running the VX and how I can strap it down. Not heard anything so will ring them tomorrow if needs be.

1st TT Rolling rd they ran the straps through the car with doors open then shut the straps in.

Can't remember how Awesome did it.

This isn't going to work unless they can strap it down from the rear wishbones or something like that. Through the car is gonna split my fibreglass sills...


----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> Emailed them two days ago about running the VX and how I can strap it down. Not heard anything so will ring them tomorrow if needs be.
> 
> 1st TT Rolling rd they ran the straps through the car with doors open then shut the straps in.
> 
> Can't remember how Awesome did it.
> 
> This isn't going to work unless they can strap it down from the rear wishbones or something like that. Through the car is gonna split my fibreglass sills...


when you ring ask for dirk hark..he seems to be the best imo


----------



## Hark

Dirk?


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> when you ring ask for dirk hark..he seems to be the best imo


Dirk Hark sounds like a porn star :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you ring ask for dirk hark..he seems to be the best imo
> 
> 
> 
> Dirk Hark sounds like a porn star :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That's why I asked, I thought he was taking the piss. Wife tells me that 'Dirk' is a real name and that you might not be having me on. lol


----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> Dirk?


yeah bud think his parents were film buffs or summat..........just tell him gary from A1 said to ring. is no joke lol i promise


----------



## Matt B

I never even considered how they would strap the cars down on a 4wd run. Awesome strapped car down through rear wheels lol - that wont be happening lmao [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

You mean no-one has heard for Dirk Diggler?

Jammans DV relocation is called Dirk Diggler lol


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> I never even considered how they would strap the cars down on a 4wd run. Awesome strapped car down through rear wheels lol - that wont be happening lmao [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


this is tewkesbury and they have got a couple of old scaffold planks to nail to sills so nps


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> You mean no-one has heard for Dirk Diggler?
> 
> Jammans DV relocation is called Dirk Diggler lol


True :lol:


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> I'm 43 going on about 13 immature, childish very over excitable and still get pi55ed way too easy considering I ran pubs for 10 years :lol:
> 
> Can't wait for this...... will be a blast


Lol i thought you were a teenager and we wouldn't get on :lol: i'm the same age as you


----------



## Hark

> Yes we have done many small sports cars including the VX220 & Lotus Elise.
> 
> There shouldn't be any problem holding your VX220 on our dyno, even though it is quite light it won't be the most powerful combination we've ever seen.
> 
> As for your TT we don't see why it was strapped down that way but then again we don't know what type/make of dyno it was on?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dirk Hale


----------



## Diveratt

Booked in the Premier Inn too 

Fitted the Badger5 3" TIP today 276 BHP on the Liquid Gauge so it should be interesting to see what the Rolling Road sez


















Kevin


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Booked in the Premier Inn too
> 
> Fitted the Badger5 3" TIP today 276 BHP on the Liquid Gauge so it should be interesting to see what the Rolling Road sez
> 
> Kevin


what other mods have you got?


----------



## Diveratt

Not much compaired with some, Vagcheck Map, Forge FMIC, Silicon pipes, Milltec Sports cats and system.


----------



## Adam-tt

ooo about the same as me then  would love to get that power on ther rollers but i think im going to be disappointed with the results


----------



## Diveratt

I suspect I will be too :roll: but it will be good to get a comparison with the Liquid Gauge

But yours is Red Adam that got to be at least worth 10bhp 
Kevin


----------



## Adam-tt

i thought red was at least 15bhp more :lol: 
mines going on a 2wd rolling road this thursday coming up as my map needs tweaking now the guy (badger5) is going to give me a print out so will be interesting to see how accurate his results are compared to the 4wd one :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

Say hello to Bill (Badger) for me his 3" TIP & JR cone filter are the Dogs Danglies 

Kevin


----------



## ian222

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 43 going on about 13 immature, childish very over excitable and still get pi55ed way too easy considering I ran pubs for 10 years :lol:
> 
> Can't wait for this...... will be a blast
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i thought you were a teenager and we wouldn't get on :lol: i'm the same age as you
Click to expand...

Lol, thats what i thought.


----------



## Gazzer

bloody old mans club by looks.......i do include myself in that statement!!


----------



## Adam-tt

I think in going to be the youngest there :-/


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> I think in going to be the youngest there :-/


well, then that means you will only speak when spoken to :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

:-| :-| :-|  [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

actually, anybody knows how many ♀'s are attending?


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in going to be the youngest there :-/
> 
> 
> 
> well, then that means you will only speak when spoken to :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

ooooooooooooh biatchy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

only joking gaz, only joking


----------



## Diveratt

Does any one know what the prizes are going to be?


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> Does any one know what the prizes are going to be?


Yep

1st Prize - One night of lust with Rich's girlfirend
2nd Prize - Two nights of lust with Rich's girlfirend :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Yes......

Slowest Car of the day

Fastest Car of the day

Biggest Excuse of the day

Pie Eater of the day

Hog Dog Muncher of the day

Chilli Eating Champion

Biggest Hair (Buffon) of the day

Best Excuse of the Day

Billy [email protected]@ award

Shiney Car of the Day

Oh and Donut eating Chomper lol


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know what the prizes are going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 1st Prize - One night of lust with Rich's girlfirend
> 2nd Prize - Two nights of lust with Rich's girlfirend :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol lol lol I presume your always like to be second best??? so your wife says !!


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Yes......
> 
> Slowest ???? (Lowest BHP) Car of the day  Me
> 
> Fastest ????(Highest BHP) Car of the day
> 
> Biggest Excuse of the day
> 
> Pie Eater of the day Me
> 
> Hog Dog Muncher of the day Me
> 
> Chilli Eating Champion Me
> 
> Biggest Hair (Buffon) of the day Me
> 
> Best Excuse of the Day
> 
> Billy [email protected]@ award Me
> 
> Shiney Car of the Day Syd
> 
> Oh and Donut eating Chomper lol Me


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know what the prizes are going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 1st Prize - One night of lust with Rich's girlfirend
> 2nd Prize - Two nights of lust with Rich's girlfirend :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol lol lol I presume your always like to be second best??? so your wife says !!
Click to expand...

You know I'm used to going second Rich :-* :-*


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes......
> 
> Slowest ???? (Lowest BHP) Car of the day  Me
> 
> Fastest ????(Highest BHP) Car of the day **** YOU GETTING TO THE DONUTS ****
> 
> Biggest Excuse of the day @@ Steve Collier @@
> 
> Pie Eater of the day Me
> 
> Hog Dog Muncher of the day Me
> 
> Chilli Eating Champion Me
> 
> Biggest Hair (Buffon) of the day Me
> 
> Best Excuse of the Day
> 
> Billy [email protected]@ award Me
> 
> Shiney Car of the Day Syd
> 
> Oh and Donut eating Chomper lol Me
Click to expand...


----------



## Gazzer

Jeez I didn't get a slagging on anything! Ok whats wrong???


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> Jeez I didn't get a slagging on anything! Ok whats wrong???


I'm saving it for the day when you overcook my meat gazywazy :-*


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Biggest Excuse of the day @@ Steve Collier @@


Big mistake young skywalker have you not noticed how quiet this _gentleman_ has been lately surely a sign that autograph have finished putting his Chorus HU back in and actually got the engine running (prob more by luck than judgement)

I'm expecting big things of Mr Collier's engine I've even heard he's gone for a head shave incase a wind tunnel is involved. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez I didn't get a slagging on anything! Ok whats wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving it for the day when you overcook my meat gazywazy :-*
Click to expand...

Pink inside burgers, but cooked bangers......it's logged lol


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Excuse of the day @@ Steve Collier @@
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake young skywalker have you not noticed how quiet this _gentleman_ has been lately surely a sign that autograph have finished putting his Chorus HU back in and actually got the engine running (prob more by luck than judgement)
> 
> I'm expecting big things of Mr Collier's engine I've even heard he's gone for a head shave incase a wind tunnel is involved. :wink:
Click to expand...

His mrs shaved too, but that's when sky diving! Apparently stops the whistling


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez I didn't get a slagging on anything! Ok whats wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving it for the day when you overcook my meat gazywazy :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pink inside burgers, but cooked bangers......it's logged lol
Click to expand...

Spot on even slightly charred on the bangers

I'm impressed Gaz I M P R E S S E D

I do think it would be nice to make a small donation to Gaz for sorting the grub out


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Excuse of the day @@ Steve Collier @@
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake young skywalker have you not noticed how quiet this _gentleman_ has been lately surely a sign that autograph have finished putting his Chorus HU back in and actually got the engine running (prob more by luck than judgement)
> 
> I'm expecting big things of Mr Collier's engine I've even heard he's gone for a head shave incase a wind tunnel is involved. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His mrs shaved too, but that's when sky diving! Apparently stops the whistling
Click to expand...

I just spat my "lemon" tea out everywhere :lol: :lol:

("lemon" tea - classy/posh)


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Excuse of the day @@ Steve Collier @@
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake young skywalker have you not noticed how quiet this _gentleman_ has been lately surely a sign that autograph have finished putting his Chorus HU back in and actually got the engine running (prob more by luck than judgement)
> 
> I'm expecting big things of Mr Collier's engine I've even heard he's gone for a head shave incase a wind tunnel is involved. :wink:
Click to expand...

Lol lol lol i was thinking more of why is hair has grown and not having time to have it shaved therefore increasing drag..


----------



## jamman

I had heard a rumour (from syd) that Steve has actually fixed his canards to his ears to get greater downforce at Santa Pod










Can I just confirm that I have NEVER spoken to Syd about Steve and I'm just joking HONEST


----------



## thebigdog

Looking forward to this one,will be a good day for sure!

Not sure if theres anything i can bring from Portsmouth? Nothing to boast about like devon teas anyway :lol: yum yum

Stick of rock? or seaweed maybe :lol: Sealife center tickets :lol:

BTW
Jamman ,your thingy is being collected by DHL tomorrow mate  So its all trackable mate :-*


----------



## jamman

thebigdog said:


> Looking forward to this one,will be a good day for sure!
> 
> Not sure if theres anything i can bring from Portsmouth? Nothing to boast about like devon teas anyway :lol: yum yum
> 
> Stick of rock? or seaweed maybe :lol: Sealife center tickets :lol:
> 
> BTW
> Jamman ,your thingy is being collected by DHL tomorrow mate  So its all trackable mate :-*


Your a good man just spent another £800 on "stuff" I swore I would never change, this has to stop soon :lol: :lol:

(No it doesn't feck it) :lol: :lol:

Used to live in Fareham, Gosport happy dayzzzz


----------



## Gazzer

James a pint on Friday night will suffice


----------



## thebigdog

[/quote]
Used to live in Fareham, Gosport happy dayzzzz[/quote]

Nice ,thats the real shizzle gosport ,could pick up some 'stuff' from there and bring that with me :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> James a pint on Friday night will suffice


Or 2 :wink:


----------



## jamman

thebigdog said:


> Nice ,thats the real shizzle gosport ,could pick up some 'stuff' from there and bring that with me :mrgreen:


Go for it..... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

Will anyone be recording the cars on the dyno?


----------



## Diveratt

I think BigSyd will. If he takes a break from polishing the RS


----------



## ian222

adam-tt said:


> Will anyone be recording the cars on the dyno?


I am bringing a mini camcorder, so will try and film it yeah.


----------



## Adam-tt

ian222 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will anyone be recording the cars on the dyno?
> 
> 
> 
> I am bringing a mini camcorder, so will try and film it yeah.
Click to expand...

Nice one


----------



## E3 YOB

I will be bringing an HD digital SLR (with tripod) and a handheld camcorder to follow the action.

Between us I think there will be enough footage to have all angles covered I reckon. 8)


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> I will be bringing an HD digital SLR (with tripod) and a handheld camcorder to follow the action.
> 
> Between us I think there will be enough footage to have all angles covered I reckon. 8)


(with tripod)


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be bringing an HD digital SLR (with tripod) and a handheld camcorder to follow the action.
> 
> Between us I think there will be enough footage to have all angles covered I reckon. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> (with tripod)
Click to expand...

Lol indeed with a tripod :lol: :lol:

I thought it would be good to have a wide angle camera in situ to get your massive head in James


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be bringing an HD digital SLR (with tripod) and a handheld camcorder to follow the action.
> 
> Between us I think there will be enough footage to have all angles covered I reckon. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> (with tripod)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol indeed with a tripod :lol: :lol:
> 
> I thought it would be good to have a wide angle camera in situ to get your massive head in James
Click to expand...

I'm hurt beyond words you told me by PM it was for some bloke called Collier :wink:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> I will be bringing an HD digital SLR (with tripod) and a handheld camcorder to follow the action.
> 
> Between us I think there will be enough footage to have all angles covered I reckon. 8)


Is that good then ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

hmm, you're probably right Matt :lol: :?

Forget the footage unless Cannes has an entry for sad blokes looking at cars from every angle


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> hmm, you're probably right Matt :lol: :?
> 
> Forget the footage unless Cannes has an entry for sad blokes looking at cars from every angle


I still have the phone video of my car on the rollers at awesome and it makes me smile when I watch it 

Syd will no doubt be videoing it anyway - cant have the southerners carefully editing the highlights :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAVECOV

Hi Guys,

Signed up for this one 8) 10 miles south of the Map Marker

So Southern Team for me 

Dave.


----------



## Matt B

DI4COV said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Signed up for this one 8) 10 miles south of the Map Marker
> 
> So Southern Team for me
> 
> Dave.


Traitor :-*


----------



## jamman

welcome mate


----------



## DAVECOV

Matt B said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Signed up for this one 8) 10 miles south of the Map Marker
> 
> So Southern Team for me
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Traitor :-*
Click to expand...

Do you think it's time i moved ? :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Signed up for this one 8) 10 miles south of the Map Marker
> 
> So Southern Team for me
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Traitor :-*
Click to expand...

Northern warmth at it's best :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Lol Welcome Southern Dave :lol:

The northern team is looking a bit weak now. I hope Steff can pull out those 700 horses for you guys.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Lol Welcome Southern Dave :lol:
> 
> The northern team is looking a bit weak now. I hope Steff can pull out those 700 horses for you guys.


Errr 740 if memory serves me right :wink:


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna try to get down for a run...

What time do you need to be there for? I don't function well in the morning...


----------



## jamman

I think it starts about 9 but just come late mate


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> I think it starts about 9 but just come late mate


his mrs said he is normally premature and comes early :lol: :lol: ok will get me coat and feck off back to the ovens


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Signed up for this one 8) 10 miles south of the Map Marker
> 
> So Southern Team for me
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Traitor :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern warmth at it's best :wink:
Click to expand...

Lol, having read you n gaz slagging each other, thats a mere friendly welcome for an old buddy.
He can go south and live with the consequences lmao


----------



## Gazzer

moi? slag someone off am hurt matt. i just give constructive views on peeps :roll:


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> moi? slag someone off am hurt matt. i just give constructive views on peeps :roll:


Look at Gaz going all French on us ...........


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> moi? slag someone off am hurt matt. i just give constructive views on peeps :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Gaz going all French on us ...........
Click to expand...

coff muntypiggy


----------



## T3RBO

Thought I had better officially confirm... I am coming and hotel room booked, but not in my own TT


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Thought I had better officially confirm... I am coming and hotel room booked, but not in my own TT


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] why NOT [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Coz he's a wuss


----------



## Grahamstt

Thats fantastic Rob It will be great to meet you


----------



## jamman

Grahamstt said:


> Thats fantastic Rob It will be great to meet you


I hadn't seen you were coming Graham you best have that water meth installed by then


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic Rob It will be great to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen you were coming Graham you best have that water meth installed by then
Click to expand...

Graham is just too busy doing his Meth injection to put his signature up


----------



## bigsyd

Changing the subject




























It's tooooooooo hot

I will post some pics tomorrow of the local wildlife at the pool tomorrow :wink:

Sent from my iPhone using My Finger


----------



## jamman

Jealous now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Didn't know they took euros in Wigan


----------



## Gazzer

knew he wouldnt stay off lol......


----------



## R80RTT

Lets get around to his house and place 3 tonne of dung on that TTRS and we can look forward to the magic mystery of Iron X lol lol when he gets back


----------



## Bikerz

Can we have a list of people staying Friday night on post 1 please Franky? I will pop up and join you for a evening drink friday before going home to my own comfy bed :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> Can we have a list of people staying Friday night on post 1 please Franky? I will pop up and join you for a evening drink friday before going home to my own comfy bed :wink:


Sheldon, his name is Fraser lol.

Will your car be in one piece yet?

Matt


----------



## Bikerz

adam-tt said:


> I think in going to be the youngest there :-/


Just :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Matt B said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a list of people staying Friday night on post 1 please Franky? I will pop up and join you for a evening drink friday before going home to my own comfy bed :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon, his name is Fraser lol.
> 
> Will your car be in one piece yet?
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Nope, be there in one of the Lupo's or Rocco (No running - well unless you mean my feet :lol: ). 
Pro Alloy FMIC ordered today, so getting there. I still havent got any 17" wheel's. I presume your keeping your 6 pots?


----------



## Gazzer

Shelly you coming to the rr day also, or just for a beer?


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> I presume your keeping your 6 pots?


That all depends. I am downgrading to 4 pots over the weekend. Depending how they perform I may stick with em, or I may rush to get the AP's back on. Either way 15,000 on the AP without a rebuild is certainly pushing it :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Just started a list of the people who are attending the Friday shindig too. 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

I'm booked into the Prem Frase.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Excellent Steff

Really looking forward to it


----------



## Gazzer

stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)


----------



## ian222

Gazzer said:


> stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)


Who?????? Isnt it Dick dastedly?


----------



## Gazzer

ian222 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)
> 
> 
> 
> Who?????? Isnt it Dick dastedly?
Click to expand...

family joke ian from my youth ......ah those were the days (walking back into the past childhood of essex)


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)


Let me know if you want a lift. Im a T - Total er


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want a lift. Im a T - Total er
Click to expand...

Jolly good of you Shelly.......but couldnt face turning up in a Lupo bud, would feel like Mr Bean or can i borrow dark glasses and a big hat so am not recognised :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> stick me down for the beerfest on friday..........want to see these northern cars and nobble what i can for the saturday.......dead drastically style hehehehe (shut it mutley)
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want a lift. Im a T - Total er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jolly good of you Shelly.......but couldnt face turning up in a Lupo bud, would feel like Mr Bean or can i borrow dark glasses and a big hat so am not recognised :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I have a nice shinny 10 plate Rocco TSI too :wink: 
You cant face turning up in a Lupo GTI but you can show your face in TT? :roll: (Anyone want to make a call on which ones more gay?)










Rocco


----------



## Gazzer

[/quote]

I have a nice shinny 10 plate Rocco TSI too :wink: 
You cant face turning up in a Lupo GTI but you can show your face in TT? :roll: (Anyone want to make a call on which ones more gay?)










Rocco







[/quote]
rocco will be ok bud as it looks normal and not like the lupo.......saturday night boy racer lol. how on earth did you get a 10 plate rocco?


----------



## Adam-tt

Sheldon by day shelly by night


----------



## Bikerz

adam-tt said:


> Sheldon by day shelly by night





adam-tt said:


> If my mate pulls out ( that sounds wrong) I will let you know"


Yeah we couldmake quite a team :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

rocco will be ok bud as it looks normal and not like the lupo.......saturday night boy racer lol. how on earth did you get a 10 plate rocco?[/quote]

Boy racer? Its a Lupo! Not a huge exhaust, daft wheels, body kit, spoil in sight. 
Its just a bit of smoothing and paint and coilovers :wink: GTI's look stunning as standard! Its cheap to insure becuase boy racers dont have them :wink: Just gay boys like me :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thats the worst cut and shut I've seen


----------



## Bikerz

:lol:

When I owned it original 3 years ago it was like this:

Anthracite


----------



## Gazzer

then you traded it in for a tesco's trolley going cheap and allowed a trolley munk to paint it?.........only asking!


----------



## Bikerz

Northern monkeys: Any of you live near SpenC and fancy bringing me down somthing at his? Thank you


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Northern monkeys: Any of you live near SpenC and fancy bringing me down somthing at his? Thank you


How big is it??
Stef


----------



## Bikerz

Dam got me!

Its a rear bumper, so you would need the boot and back seats empty ish


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Dam got me!
> 
> Its a rear bumper, so you would need the boot and back seats empty ish


oh..not going to promise..but we will see
Stef


----------



## Bikerz

I thourght you might have a full boot with all thoose cosmetics for your overnight stay........... or oil :lol: 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## markypoo

Bikerz said:


> (Anyone want to make a call on which ones more gay?)
> 
> Rocco


I would say the one with big feet stood next to it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Anyone want to make a call on which ones more gay?)
> 
> Rocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the one with big feet stood next to it :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

ooooooh marky you biatch :lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Well which one would you choose Gaz????
I think its obvious :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

I want the tree


----------



## Gazzer

ok i know its a plug for charity guys gals................but any chance we can sort some funds between us for the phodge charity fund..........see off topic, its the same charity we gave towards the connor saskia appeal .......cmon a fiver a piece and it would help massively in the cause


----------



## jamman

Was going to suggest a small donation on the day for the food and looks like we have found a great cause. 

Food better be good now Gaz pressure is on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Was going to suggest a small donation on the day for the food and looks like we have found a great cause.
> 
> Food better be good now Gaz pressure is on :lol: :lol:


no pressure here bud....gulp :?


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> *PEOPLE ATTENDING SALOON NIGHT:*
> 
> 1. *E3 YOB*
> 2. *Matt B*
> 3. *Jamman*
> 4. *R80RTT*
> 5. *BIKERZ*
> 6. *T3RBO*
> 7. *diveratt*
> 8. *adam-tt*
> 9. *V6 RUL*
> 10. *Gazzer*


Oi I booked first I demand to be listed at number one NOW muntpiggyinbreedsixfingeredsmallcockedmofo :-*


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PEOPLE ATTENDING SALOON NIGHT:*
> 
> 1. *E3 YOB*
> 2. *Matt B*
> 3. *Jamman*
> 4. *R80RTT*
> 5. *BIKERZ*
> 6. *T3RBO*
> 7. *diveratt*
> 8. *adam-tt*
> 9. *V6 RUL*
> 10. *Gazzer*
> 
> 
> 
> Oi I booked first I demand to be listed at number one NOW muntpiggyinbreedsixfingeredsmallcockedmofo :-*
Click to expand...

thats inbred james not breed m8 8)


----------



## markypoo

I'll probably come along on Friday if my chauffeur is ok with it, then pop along to the saturday show down, if Ive got my new car by then may try it on the rollers as long as they will take 500lb ft of torque :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> I'll probably come along on Friday if my chauffeur is ok with it, then pop along to the saturday show down, if Ive got my new car by then may try it on the rollers as long as they will take 500lb ft of torque :roll:


bought a skoda then mark?


----------



## markypoo

Gazzer said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably come along on Friday if my chauffeur is ok with it, then pop along to the saturday show down, if Ive got my new car by then may try it on the rollers as long as they will take 500lb ft of torque :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> bought a skoda then mark?
Click to expand...

Fiat 500 mate.........................Not bought anything yet and come Thursday Im going to be Carlos


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably come along on Friday if my chauffeur is ok with it, then pop along to the saturday show down, if Ive got my new car by then may try it on the rollers as long as they will take 500lb ft of torque :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> bought a skoda then mark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fiat 500 mate.........................Not bought anything yet and come Thursday Im going to be Carlos
Click to expand...

my name is marcos carlos and i drive a fiat 500..........open top shirt (three buttons of course) chest wig and fake moustache

ok............


----------



## markypoo

Im sure we'll get on like a chest wig on fire then :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

Not long now 

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK


----------



## TTsline02

bigsyd said:


> Not long now


----------



## bigsyd

Morning Matt, got the pad on Sunday, it is a lot faster than the mk1 cheers for sorting us out, hope the weather is like this on Tuesday 8) come round say 9-10 am i will give Steve a pm to see if he Fancy's a brew also
oh th TB is done 8) 
lots happening at the chop shop


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Morning Matt, got the pad on Sunday, it is a lot faster than the mk1 cheers for sorting us out, hope the weather is like this on Tuesday 8) come round say 9-10 am i will give Steve a pm to see if he Fancy's a brew also
> oh th TB is done 8)
> lots happening at the chop shop


Cant see the images Syd.
When is the chop shop open ??
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Is everyone that has their name down still coming?


----------



## R80RTT

To the all dayer???


----------



## Adam-tt

not 100% sure on friday oops: but 100% for sat


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> not 100% sure on friday oops: but 100% for sat


Try and come Adam it will prob be more fun than the Saturday


----------



## Adam-tt

i will try but chance are im gonna be shattered and just wanna sleep lol


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> To the all dayer???


Yeah I meant the Sat event not the Fri pre-event gunslinging! Lol!


----------



## Bikerz

Im defo there both days 100%! I have it off work


----------



## Diveratt

The hotels booked so I'm not backing out now


----------



## jamman

I will be there as will the rest of the Southern boys the only doubts will be on the flat cap ferret fecking monkey hanging boyzzz side :-*

May I just add as a rule I prefer Northerners but need must for this day


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% sure on friday oops: but 100% for sat
> 
> 
> 
> Try and come Adam it will prob be more fun than the Saturday
Click to expand...

Are you having your haircut for the occassion you puff??.


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> I will be there as will the rest of the Southern boys the only doubts will be on the flat cap ferret fecking monkey hanging boyzzz side :-*
> 
> May I just add as a rule I prefer Northerners but need must for this day


Took the day off work? What time we meeting??


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there as will the rest of the Southern boys the only doubts will be on the flat cap ferret fecking monkey hanging boyzzz side :-*
> 
> May I just add as a rule I prefer Northerners but need must for this day
> 
> 
> 
> Took the day off work? What time we meeting??
Click to expand...

Here we go you are now going to expect me to take the day off to babysit your nothern monkey ass and keep you out of trouble.

I'll book the day off and get down lunchtime(ish)


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there as will the rest of the Southern boys the only doubts will be on the flat cap ferret fecking monkey hanging boyzzz side :-*
> 
> May I just add as a rule I prefer Northerners but need must for this day
> 
> 
> 
> Took the day off work? What time we meeting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go you are now going to expect me to take the day off to babysit your nothern monkey ass and keep you out of trouble.
> 
> I'll book the day off and get down lunchtime(ish)
Click to expand...

Excellent... Just buying you a rover badge off ebay...


----------



## bigsyd

Just my luck.. Got in today and a letter from the hospital regarding an operation on my knee and you guess right it's a few days before the RR









So with a heavy head and heart I have to remove my name









I have already cancelled this op as it was same time as my holiday and I can't cancel this, I wish everybody the best of brittish and hope you get what you expected and more and if there is any tantrums I demand that it is all on video

But most of all Have A Great Day


----------



## jamman

Shag................


----------



## R80RTT

bigsyd said:


> Just my luck.. Got in today and a letter from the hospital regarding an operation on my knee and you guess right it's a few days before the RR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already cancelled this op as it was same time as my holiday and I can't cancel this, I wish everybody the best of brittish and hope you get what you expected and more and if there is any tantrums I demand that it is all on video
> 
> Come to the piss pot event and you ll roll your way through the rolling event.... Cant cook wont cook... Then off to the marathon eating event... Followed by Jammans arse or car blowing up


----------



## Bikerz

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

It wont be the same

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Bloody hell Sid, convenient excuse! I bet you phone the hospital begging for that date so you wouldn't be put to shame with your fearful counterparts.

Seriously though, it is a real shame that you can't make it... I was very much looking forward to meeting you and seeing your RS in the flesh (that sounds very wrong) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

ADI Syd?


----------



## redsilverblue

Mr Bikerz, do you ever check your PMs?


----------



## Gazzer

Noooooo sydddd you bailing out bud? You have to do what you have to do m8ee I guess. Just a shame the rest of the high six bregade we're counting on your car to stop it being a complete whitewash!!! Three more burgers n hot dogs going Adam


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Mr Bikerz, do you ever check your PMs?


SOzz. Havnt responded waiting on ex boss to get back to me Hun, will know info and return pm by end of week end promise


----------



## bigsyd

I may not be there on the day to look after the northern possey when we whoop the southern boys ass.....but i will be there in  spirit

look into my eyes you southern boys and clear your minds..... Fuck that was quick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bigsyd said:


> I may not be there on the day to look after the northern possey when we whoop the southern boys ass.....but i will be there in  spirit
> 
> look into my eyes you southern boys and clear your minds..... Fuck that was quick


You need to move a bit further north to be a propper northerner mate :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Have the day off work and hotel booked so still coming to watch


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> Have the day off work and hotel booked so still coming to watch


Anything for free food eh Robb lol, top man looking forward to the meet and abuse :lol:


----------



## thebigdog

Well after really looking forward to this ,seeing my car run & all the other beasts run , and meet some good people. 
It gonna be real last minute.com for me now. 

I just got back from the hospital after going in wednesday night, I was playing 5 a side football, went in for a 50/50 challenge,won the ball but the momentum of my leg following through, caused me to kick the other guys leg,next thing there was a snap,bit like a tree branch snapping!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought id broke the other guys leg,but i looked down and saw my leg at a 45degree angle @ the shin!!! OUCH!!

I now have a nail in my main tibia? bone from top to bottom and a srew at each end [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im just not sure how far im off from driving yet, you forget how you take everything for granted.

I know what your thinking this is useless without pics  ,so i will try and get some sorted,although there isnt much to see at the moment.


----------



## Diveratt

thebigdog said:


> Well after really looking forward to this ,seeing my car run & all the other beasts run , and meet some good people.
> It gonna be real last minute.com for me now.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital after going in wednesday night, I was playing 5 a side football, went in for a 50/50 challenge,won the ball but the momentum of my leg following through, caused me to kick the other guys leg,next thing there was a snap,bit like a tree branch snapping!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought id broke the other guys leg,but i looked down and saw my leg at a 45degree angle @ the shin!!! OUCH!!
> 
> I now have a nail in my main tibia? bone from top to bottom and a srew at each end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Im just not sure how far im off from driving yet, you forget how you take everything for granted.
> 
> I know what your thinking this is useless without pics  ,so i will try and get some sorted,although there isnt much to see at the moment.


Wow not good at all Big Dog. All this sport does you no good at all. 
Get well soon and get driving  we need you there


----------



## ian222

T3RBO said:


> Have the day off work and hotel booked so still coming to watch


Watch, come on bring the car and let it loose.


----------



## Diveratt

ian222 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have the day off work and hotel booked so still coming to watch
> 
> 
> 
> Watch, come on bring the car and let it loose.
Click to expand...

Fully agree it wil stop him moaning about my appalling music on the PhatBox


----------



## V6RUL

Yo dog, you cant drop out, I'm expecting a little something of ya..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

thebigdog said:


> Well after really looking forward to this ,seeing my car run & all the other beasts run , and meet some good people.
> It gonna be real last minute.com for me now.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital after going in wednesday night, I was playing 5 a side football, went in for a 50/50 challenge,won the ball but the momentum of my leg following through, caused me to kick the other guys leg,next thing there was a snap,bit like a tree branch snapping!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought id broke the other guys leg,but i looked down and saw my leg at a 45degree angle @ the shin!!! OUCH!!
> 
> I now have a nail in my main tibia? bone from top to bottom and a srew at each end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Im just not sure how far im off from driving yet, you forget how you take everything for granted.
> 
> I know what your thinking this is useless without pics  ,so i will try and get some sorted,although there isnt much to see at the moment.


Holy Shit, as someone who plays 5 a side every week this is one of my worst nightmares. 
I really hope you get better soon fella, you have my utmost sympathy.


----------



## thebigdog

V6RUL said:


> Yo dog, you cant drop out, I'm expecting a little something of ya..
> Steve


Yep got a few things here for ya ,was gonna bring it along to the shindig...but may have to send them if i cant make it.

Is your car still being wrapped Steve?


----------



## jamman

Get well quick big dog


----------



## Gazzer

last BBQ of the year apart from RR day of course  trial run sort off.........

sirloins mild curry 10oz burgers & pork chorizzo bangers:


----------



## V6RUL

thebigdog said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dog, you cant drop out, I'm expecting a little something of ya..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yep got a few things here for ya ,was gonna bring it along to the shindig...but may have to send them if i cant make it.
> 
> Is your car still being wrapped Steve?
Click to expand...

Hopefully you will be feeling good enough to pop over to at least have some barby food.
Yep, the mota is still being wrapped but i want to get her run in first.
Steve


----------



## thebigdog

Matt B said:


> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after really looking forward to this ,seeing my car run & all the other beasts run , and meet some good people.
> It gonna be real last minute.com for me now.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital after going in wednesday night, I was playing 5 a side football, went in for a 50/50 challenge,won the ball but the momentum of my leg following through, caused me to kick the other guys leg,next thing there was a snap,bit like a tree branch snapping!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought id broke the other guys leg,but i looked down and saw my leg at a 45degree angle @ the shin!!! OUCH!!
> 
> I now have a nail in my main tibia? bone from top to bottom and a srew at each end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Im just not sure how far im off from driving yet, you forget how you take everything for granted.
> 
> I know what your thinking this is useless without pics  ,so i will try and get some sorted,although there isnt much to see at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, as someone who plays 5 a side every week this is one of my worst nightmares.
> I really hope you get better soon fella, you have my utmost sympathy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for kind words guys it means a lot! :-*

You sound like me mate ,' I used' to play twice a week I really enjoyed it...my brother was with me when it happened...hes been really put off by it now, it was always in the back of my head 'what if'....Just after it had happened i looked at my brother and said 'thats it' ,meaning no more football for me  absouletly gutted!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]



V6RUL said:


> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dog, you cant drop out, I'm expecting a little something of ya..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yep got a few things here for ya ,was gonna bring it along to the shindig...but may have to send them if i cant make it.
> 
> Is your car still being wrapped Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you will be feeling good enough to pop over to at least have some barby food.
> Yep, the mota is still being wrapped but i want to get her run in first.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Its still a good few weeks a way yet,so time will tell ,hopefully i can drag myself along [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I stopped playing football when Southampton went down and Pompey went up. Seemed like a bad omen so I threw in the towel :lol: :lol:

Hope you can make it mate. Were you originally planning on staying on the Friday night also?


----------



## jamman

Play up Pompey Pompey play up :wink: :lol:


----------



## thebigdog

frakay100 said:


> I stopped playing football when Southampton went down and Pompey went up. Seemed like a bad omen so I threw in the towel :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope you can make it mate. Were you originally planning on staying on the Friday night also?


I was thinking about the friday night ,nearly booked it up, ill give it a few more weeks really hope i wont be out from driving to long,you forget you need your right foot for braking and flooring it. 

Havent you seen the table recently? saints at the top & pompey near the bottom.....sad times for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also brighton are right up there.


----------



## caney

thebigdog said:


> pompey near the bottom.....sad times for me [smiley=bigcry.up there.[/quote]recently beaten by my team,the mighty leeds united :lol:


----------



## GrandeD

Is there anymore room for me to have a rr? I need some proof of the previous owners claims.


----------



## Gazzer

GrandeD said:


> Is there anymore room for me to have a rr? I need some proof of the previous owners claims.


south of course m8?


----------



## Gazzer

if your north.......................


----------



## GrandeD

Gazzer said:


> south of course m8?


Im a southerner don't worry fella


----------



## Gazzer

GrandeD said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> south of course m8?
> 
> 
> 
> Im a southerner don't worry fella
Click to expand...

welcome then m8ee..........pm frakay for entry to the day


----------



## GrandeD

Gazzer said:


> welcome then m8ee..........pm frakay for entry to the day


I will once im allowed to... ive never been on such a strict forum before


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:


> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> pompey near the bottom.....sad times for me [smiley=bigcry.up there.[/quote]recently beaten by my team,the mighty leeds united :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have the cams arrived?
Click to expand...


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> pompey near the bottom.....sad times for me [smiley=bigcry.up there.[/quote]recently beaten by my team,the mighty leeds united :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have the cams arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposed to be today,you waiting as well?
Click to expand...


----------



## E3 YOB

GrandeD said:


> Is there anymore room for me to have a rr? I need some proof of the previous owners claims.


Sure I'll stick you on the list no problem. Let me know what upgrades your car has had so I can put you in the correct stage.

Also this is a 4WD road so power will seem lower that probably what the previous owner has stated, but will be accurate.


----------



## GrandeD

frakay100 said:


> Sure I'll stick you on the list no problem. Let me know what upgrades your car has had so I can put you in the correct stage.
> 
> Also this is a 4WD road so power will seem lower that probably what the previous owner has stated, but will be accurate.


Cheers, its got Dump Valve, Intercooler, Induction Kit, Cat Back Scorpion Exhaust, Remap and running at 20psi Boost. I think that is it. 
Am i right in thinking that makes it stage 2?


----------



## Adam-tt

do you know what sort of remap it had?
i would class it as stage 1 really as you need 3" downpipe for stage 2


----------



## GrandeD

adam-tt said:


> do you know what sort of remap it had?
> i would class it as stage 1 really as you need 3" downpipe for stage 2


No idea to be honest, I don't think it has the 3" downpipe but will check it out tomorrow. It was mainly the claim of 285bhp of the previous owner that made me think its maybe a stage 2


----------



## E3 YOB

The Trophies have been ordered!!

Updated Page 1 with details

8)


----------



## Diveratt

Looks like Syd is going for the best excuse already and not turning up


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> do you know what sort of remap it had?
> i would class it as stage 1 really as you need 3" downpipe for stage 2


Is a 3" DB nessessary for stage 2 ? if thats the case I'm still stage 1 you can't fit a 3" DB with Milltec sports cats & exhaust on the 225


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know what sort of remap it had?
> i would class it as stage 1 really as you need 3" downpipe for stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 3" DB nessessary for stage 2 ? if thats the case I'm still stage 1 you can't fit a 3" DB with Milltec sports cats & exhaust on the 225
Click to expand...

For Revo yes as that's where alot of power comes from
But cheaper remaps sometimes call a stage 2 anything that's not standard lol


----------



## Adam-tt

frakay100 said:


> The Trophies have been ordered!!
> 
> Updated Page 1 with details
> 
> 8)


Can you change me to the stage one class so I can win a trophy lol


----------



## bigsyd

Diveratt said:


> Looks like Syd is going for the best excuse already and not turning up


  BUSTED


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know what sort of remap it had?
> i would class it as stage 1 really as you need 3" downpipe for stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 3" DB nessessary for stage 2 ? if thats the case I'm still stage 1 you can't fit a 3" DB with Milltec sports cats & exhaust on the 225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Revo yes as that's where alot of power comes from
> But cheaper remaps sometimes call a stage 2 anything that's not standard lol
Click to expand...

Is that coz Revo can't get the power out of their map without the 3" DP?


----------



## Adam-tt

I'm not biting lol

must resist

Aaggghhhh lol :-D


----------



## Gazzer

ive got 3" but not on a down pipe............ :lol: :lol: so i must be stage 1 also? cos i only have a vagcheck map and so cannot be stage 2 eh adam (pass a trophy over here)


----------



## Diveratt

Does anyone really know what the main steps are in the stage 1, stage 2 levels of tuning ? I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Does anyone really know what the main steps are in the stage 1, stage 2 levels of tuning ? I'm intrigued now.


I believe stage 1 is uprated d/v and air filter and possibly a cat back exhaust but that doesn't effect the power either way
Stage 2 is same as one with fmic and 3" downpipe race cats or decat 4bar fpr if needed 
Stage 3 would be upgraded turbo/ engine work


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Frase, 
I have a mate (Yes I have mates), Carl Waldrom, wants to turn up with a modded A4 Diesel can you add him to the non TT RR list, He will just be there for the RR day not the Friday shindig


----------



## GrandeD

I have just realized i have made a slight blunder in the fact that i am on call with work that weekend so wont be able to attend :x Such a pain in the arse!


----------



## Diveratt

GrandeD said:


> I have just realized i have made a slight blunder in the fact that i am on call with work that weekend so wont be able to attend :x Such a pain in the arse!


----------



## R80RTT

I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
.... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done


I'll be there mate,if cams dont show in the next week then i'm not having them done.


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll be there even if the car has no carpets and I have to forfeit doing the air-ride and bodykit. Main thing is getting the car on the rollers and the pretty stuff will have to wait  (I hope not though)


----------



## Gazzer

i couldnt back out even if i had no legs!!!!!!!!! as it is impossible for me to miss a bbq :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there mate,if cams dont show in the next week then i'm not having them done.
Click to expand...

Makes a massive difference.... Had 110 at 4400 ish rpm... Its going off the clock lol


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> i couldnt back out even if i had no legs!!!!!!!!! as it is impossible for me to miss a bbq :lol: :lol: :lol:


see Gaz, I imagined you would be a bit of a belly person, wearing a pink shirt  all this talk about the food. I was wrong :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt back out even if i had no legs!!!!!!!!! as it is impossible for me to miss a bbq :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> see Gaz, I imagined you would be a bit of a belly person, wearing a pink shirt  all this talk about the food. I was wrong :wink:
Click to expand...

pink? footing pink!!!!! have a gut yes but i am 47 (any comments and i spit on ya burgers) lmao......noo hun as i work in the steel industry am not too fat lol. why the pink tho lol?


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt back out even if i had no legs!!!!!!!!! as it is impossible for me to miss a bbq :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> see Gaz, I imagined you would be a bit of a belly person, wearing a pink shirt  all this talk about the food. I was wrong :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pink? footing pink!!!!! have a gut yes but i am 47 (any comments and i spit on ya burgers) lmao......noo hun as i work in the steel industry am not too fat lol. *why the pink tho lol*?
Click to expand...


----------



## markypoo

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt back out even if i had no legs!!!!!!!!! as it is impossible for me to miss a bbq :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> see Gaz, I imagined you would be a bit of a belly person, wearing a pink shirt  all this talk about the food. I was wrong :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pink? footing pink!!!!! have a gut yes but i am 47 (any comments and i spit on ya burgers) lmao......noo hun as i work in the steel industry am not too fat lol. why the pink tho lol?
Click to expand...

It must be the big bushy moustache and medallion Gaz, will you be humming YMCA while you're giving those sausages a good roasting? :lol: :wink:
I may be there in my new beast if I do a deal tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

What have you got now Mark?


----------



## markypoo

Going to have a look at a BMW 335d Msport Coupe, hopefully will be a good one :?


----------



## Diveratt

Are you going to put it on the rollers and smoke us all out?


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done


They way yours delivered it's power or rather didn't when I drove it back from Backdraft on Friday I wouldn't be shouting tooo loud yet Richard :wink: :-*


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done
> 
> 
> 
> They way yours delivered it's power or rather didn't when I drove it back from Backdraft on Friday I wouldn't be shouting tooo loud yet Richard :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatttchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## R80RTT

Well I ll either have the fastest 1.8 eventually or I ll have dabble with the 2.0 boys.....You are correct though I have major problems too lol lol lol lol


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done


Like Arsenal???


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done
> 
> 
> 
> Like Arsenal???
Click to expand...

Heading down the table.....


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done
> 
> 
> 
> Like Arsenal???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heading down the table.....
Click to expand...

No like your Mrs Rich good at going down :wink: :-* :-*

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got a feeling us northerners have this in the bag... Fraze on bricks.... Caney no cams.... Spurs like arsenal
> .... They now have Jamman as back up... Come on boys we just need to turn up !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: get them oil changes done
> 
> 
> 
> Like Arsenal???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heading down the table.....
Click to expand...

I think you'll find the Southerners can bank on 300 over standard from the Spurs!


----------



## R80RTT

Like Arsenal???[/quote]

Heading down the table.....[/quote]

I think you'll find the Southerners can bank on 300 over standard from the Spurs![/quote]

Cant you run 1 bar to give us all a chance...


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> Cant you run 1 bar to give us all a chance...


Hang on a min ago you were saying we had no chance!


----------



## R80RTT

Hence my pray mat pointing north and requesting to the god of mafs for all southerners to have slight running issues... :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> Hence my pray mat pointing north and requesting to the god of mafs for all southerners to have slight running issues... :roll:


Is the total BHP going to be divided by the amount of runners in each team to get a winner?


----------



## VSPURS

The front page says that there is 7 Northerners and 10 Southerners running! Is that right?


----------



## Adam-tt

VSPURS said:


> The front page says that there is 7 Northerners and 10 Southerners running! Is that right?


i count 6 :?


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front page says that there is 7 Northerners and 10 Southerners running! Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> i count 6 :?
Click to expand...

So should the North/South divide be brought a bit further south?


----------



## Adam-tt

NO! :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks   
sorry jamman :wink:


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front page says that there is 7 Northerners and 10 Southerners running! Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> i count 6 :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So should the North/South divide be brought a bit further south?
Click to expand...

You know you are always welcome in the North mate lol


----------



## R80RTT

Maybe we divide the counties further...


----------



## R80RTT

redsilverblue said:


> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:


Lol lol lol lol


----------



## markypoo

Diveratt said:


> Are you going to put it on the rollers and smoke us all out?


Would a tractor be welcome? Need to buy it first, will know tomorrow if Im having it and if I can get it mapped before this event then I might go on the rollers


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:


hun you cannot post something like this without some smutty comment from me or someone else.........you know that dont you?
so hear goes..................i am soo looking forward to putting my BIGGEST meat in your hand :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> The front page says that there is 7 Northerners and 10 Southerners running! Is that right?


cant count me as i have the only 180 :? on the day, so its 9-7 feeling scared now ehhhhhhhh


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:


No problems here young married lady you can have my meat as well anytime :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hun you cannot post something like this without some smutty comment from me or someone else.........you know that dont you?
> so hear goes..................i am soo looking forward to putting my BIGGEST meat in your hand :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

yep gary, me know you very well 

apparentely need "more than one" :lol: not gonna expose the person who said it too much


----------



## Hark

Right guys. Looks like I'm going to be be having to meet some mates for lunch (haven't seen since Christmas).

Would still like to make this though, so could I grab an early or really late slot?

Don't mind being one of the last runners if I do lunch then drive down.

If I can sort something now then I can arrange the lunch meet for early or later.


----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> Right guys. Looks like I'm going to be be having to meet some mates for lunch (haven't seen since Christmas).
> 
> Would still like to make this though, so could I grab an early or really late slot?
> 
> Don't mind being one of the last runners if I do lunch then drive down.
> 
> If I can sort something now then I can arrange the lunch meet for early or later.


why would you arrange a lunch meet for this day...........simples ring ring oh sozz i am busy so cant attend!!!!!!! its saturday soo free time?? (says the guy who lets his family down due to work every week end)


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hun you cannot post something like this without some smutty comment from me or someone else.........you know that dont you?
> so hear goes..................i am soo looking forward to putting my BIGGEST meat in your hand :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep gary, me know you very well
> 
> apparentely need "more than one" :lol: not gonna expose the person who said it too much
Click to expand...

That's easy that will be Rich (R80RTT) he tries it on with every female on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> gaz, after some rather rude sugestions, that I need few hot dogs, I politely request the biggest burger you can get that day to be in my hands, thanks
> sorry jamman :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hun you cannot post something like this without some smutty comment from me or someone else.........you know that dont you?
> so hear goes..................i am soo looking forward to putting my BIGGEST meat in your hand :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep gary, me know you very well
> 
> apparentely need "more than one" :lol: not gonna expose the person who said it too much
Click to expand...

ok who grassed me up???


----------



## redsilverblue

gaz, the picture he lols about in that PM, I borrowed from your FB wall pictures :lol: :lol: chubby lady in very rude position, with heels  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

chubby means fat bird lol............ oh that pic was a bad one tbh lol


----------



## redsilverblue

That's easy that will be Rich (R80RTT) he tries it on with every female on here :lol: :lol:

nah, let's clear his name, he didn't try anything, notiest we talked was about quadbikes for kids


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> chubby means fat bird lol............ oh that pic was a bad one tbh lol


bird.... :? flippin chubbysaurus :lol: bad picture for bad comment he made  I look ok I'm just tall 8)


----------



## Gazzer

goodboy rich............ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> chubby means fat bird lol............ oh that pic was a bad one tbh lol
> 
> 
> 
> bird.... :? flippin chubbysaurus :lol: bad picture for bad comment he made  I look ok I'm just tall 8)
Click to expand...

and fit 8)


----------



## redsilverblue

I guess he's got a type, cos he called that "bird" a plum :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> chubby means fat bird lol............ oh that pic was a bad one tbh lol
> 
> 
> 
> bird.... :? flippin chubbysaurus :lol: bad picture for bad comment he made  I look ok I'm just tall 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and fit 8)
Click to expand...

correct, not skinny


----------



## Hark

Gazzer said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys. Looks like I'm going to be be having to meet some mates for lunch (haven't seen since Christmas).
> 
> Would still like to make this though, so could I grab an early or really late slot?
> 
> Don't mind being one of the last runners if I do lunch then drive down.
> 
> If I can sort something now then I can arrange the lunch meet for early or later.
> 
> 
> 
> why would you arrange a lunch meet for this day...........simples ring ring oh sozz i am busy so cant attend!!!!!!! its saturday soo free time?? (says the guy who lets his family down due to work every week end)
Click to expand...

I didn't pick the day, it's the day that he is up from south London. Thoughts were come down to you lot early and then head off about midday and be back for a late lunch. Likewise I could do early lunch and then head down if you guys were still there mid afternoon, but I think that option is less likely.


----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys. Looks like I'm going to be be having to meet some mates for lunch (haven't seen since Christmas).
> 
> Would still like to make this though, so could I grab an early or really late slot?
> 
> Don't mind being one of the last runners if I do lunch then drive down.
> 
> If I can sort something now then I can arrange the lunch meet for early or later.
> 
> 
> 
> why would you arrange a lunch meet for this day...........simples ring ring oh sozz i am busy so cant attend!!!!!!! its saturday soo free time?? (says the guy who lets his family down due to work every week end)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't pick the day, it's the day that he is up from south London. Thoughts were come down to you lot early and then head off about midday and be back for a late lunch. Likewise I could do early lunch and then head down if you guys were still there mid afternoon, but I think that option is less likely.
Click to expand...

will be there all day hark........though you may miss the food sozz


----------



## Hark

I'll survive.

Do you reckon I'm better going down early and trying to blag an early slot or later in the day?


----------



## Gazzer

Hark said:


> I'll survive.
> 
> Do you reckon I'm better going down early and trying to blag an early slot or later in the day?


can have my slot m8 as i will be busy cooking the grub and have won already due to being only 180 on site lol


----------



## Diveratt

Hark said:


> I'll survive.
> 
> Do you reckon I'm better going down early and trying to blag an early slot or later in the day?


Why not bring him to the RR?


----------



## Hark

Whole group of us mate, and I don't think it's his thing.


----------



## Redscouse

I might make an appearance   

Paul


----------



## Diveratt

Redscouse said:


> I might make an appearance
> 
> Paul


Thinking of putting the RS on the rollers Paul?


----------



## Redscouse

Diveratt said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might make an appearance
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting the RS on the rollers Paul?
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm not sure, im always in 2 minds about RR days. Will they read true and i will walk away crying if i dont get the BHP output i think im gonna get [smiley=bomb.gif]

I might just turn up, and if theres space, i might stick it on. If not, ill just chat, eat, watch .... and do a little filming 

Paul


----------



## VSPURS

Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.

I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.

Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.

I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.


Ran on mahas before with no problem steve,its usually when you are using a standard haldex controller that it plays up.


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.


WELL as Im far braver than the big girls blouse known as VSPURS I would like to claim the position straight after him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran on mahas before with no problem steve,its usually when you are using a standard haldex controller that it plays up.
Click to expand...

Thats cool! I'll let you go first! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

surely a rr will not be made to damage a vehicle? if its a 4wd one then surely it will do a vehicle with four wheel drive.


----------



## VSPURS

Gazzer said:


> surely a rr will not be made to damage a vehicle? if its a 4wd one then surely it will do a vehicle with four wheel drive.


Its just down to pushing power to different wheels and wheels can slip on a RR and this is when is can buck about a bit! Just an opinion on what I have seen in the past.


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely a rr will not be made to damage a vehicle? if its a 4wd one then surely it will do a vehicle with four wheel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just down to pushing power to different wheels and wheels can slip on a RR and this is when is can buck about a bit! Just an opinion on what I have seen in the past.
Click to expand...

ive seen this kit bud and on doing a map a car is locked down via straps to ensure it cannot come off or cause damage


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely a rr will not be made to damage a vehicle? if its a 4wd one then surely it will do a vehicle with four wheel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just down to pushing power to different wheels and wheels can slip on a RR and this is when is can buck about a bit! Just an opinion on what I have seen in the past.
Click to expand...

I have a vid somewhere of one of my runs on a maha 4wd rr from a few years back,i'll try and post it up.


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> buck about a bit!


Reminds me of a girl I "bumped" into in Blackpool once


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> buck about a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a girl I "bumped" into in Blackpool once
Click to expand...

serious convo dragged down again................thats normally my job :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.


Did you manage to sort your issue today? Was it an easy fix?


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to sort your issue today? Was it an easy fix?
Click to expand...

No, not sorted yet. Kev has got to look through the map and find the torque limit part and make changes.
I'll be taking it back at some point.
Found out I need mew discs and pads too! :?


----------



## bigsyd

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely a rr will not be made to damage a vehicle? if its a 4wd one then surely it will do a vehicle with four wheel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just down to pushing power to different wheels and wheels can slip on a RR and this is when is can buck about a bit! Just an opinion on what I have seen in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a vid somewhere of one of my runs on a maha 4wd rr from a few years back,i'll try and post it up.
Click to expand...

Did you find this video m8, never seen your car on the RR


----------



## R80RTT

Its just down to pushing power to different wheels and wheels can slip on a RR and this is when is can buck about a bit! Just an opinion on what I have seen in the past.[/quote]
I have a vid somewhere of one of my runs on a maha 4wd rr from a few years back,i'll try and post it up.[/quote]

Did you find this video m8, never seen your car on the RR[/quote]

Spurs and caney famous on you tube


----------



## Diveratt

More than just a BBQ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream_tea


----------



## joehirth

Would there be scope for me to tag along, maybe have a run on the RR if there's not enough TT owners filling up the spaces?


----------



## Adam-tt

joehirth said:


> Would there be scope for me to tag along, maybe have a run on the RR if there's not enough TT owners filling up the spaces?


Can't see why not

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## ian222

VSPURS said:


> Having spent all day at Jabba today, Luke's view on the 4WD rolling road idea is interesting, in that his view is the Haldex will cause the car many issues.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch how the others go first before running my car.
> 
> Especially as having watched Sam (Gizmo) run his car a few years ago on a 4WD dyno and the way it bucked around and then failed to get any decent results. An opinion I shared on this thread earlier.
> 
> I'll happily run though if all goes well for others first.


This is my point as well, its a long way to go if the cars mis behave on the rollers. Has/is anyone going before hand to try this out?


----------



## joehirth

adam-tt said:


> joehirth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would there be scope for me to tag along, maybe have a run on the RR if there's not enough TT owners filling up the spaces?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see why not
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600
Click to expand...

Thanks Adam  hopefully I can make it.


----------



## Adam-tt

whereabouts are you from?
and what mods have you got on the car?


----------



## joehirth

adam-tt said:


> whereabouts are you from?
> and what mods have you got on the car?


Woking area for me.

Mods are too many to list, forged bottom end and turbo to match, in a nutshell


----------



## Adam-tt

nice

are you the guy on seat forum who did all this on a driveway?


----------



## joehirth

adam-tt said:


> nice
> 
> are you the guy on seat forum who did all this on a driveway?


That's me


----------



## Adam-tt

fair play look forward to seeing your car


----------



## bigsyd

If it all goes tits up with using 4wd you could always swap over to the 2wd, not good for Steven but he would have one of them prima donna I am not playing unless it is right flappy flaps   things


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> If it all goes tits up with using 4wd you could always swap over to the 2wd, not good for Steven but he would have one of them prima donna I am not playing unless it is right flappy flaps   things


It's my ball and I'm going home ......... :lol: :lol:

I'm sure his car will fly on either 2 or 4 wheel drive

Such a pity your note coming bigshag


----------



## jamman

Since this has grown somewhat I dont think it would be out of order to pay for the food that Gaz is supplying on the day what do you reckon folks..


----------



## jamman

Great no objections at all so if Gazz can sort out a rough cost we are all sorted.... :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Do I get a discount for bringing the cream teas?


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Do I get a discount for bringing the cream teas?


Actually it's the only reason you are allowed to come they're your concession  :lol:

Bloody hell not long now - Still waiting on the awards to arrive and the car for that matter [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

And I thought it was coz I was bringing the Mascot


----------



## Hark

Right I'm getting my excuse in early (am I the first?)

The exhaust manifold is blowing. Cracked or gasket has failed. Blowing quite loud.

Still worth a go though I guess. lol


----------



## caney

Hark said:


> Right I'm getting my excuse in early (am I the first?)
> 
> The exhaust manifold is blowing. Cracked or gasket has failed. Blowing quite loud.
> 
> Still worth a go though I guess. lol


Damn,you beat me to it


----------



## Diveratt

caney said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm getting my excuse in early (am I the first?)
> 
> The exhaust manifold is blowing. Cracked or gasket has failed. Blowing quite loud.
> 
> Still worth a go though I guess. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Damn,you beat me to it
Click to expand...

Big Syd beat you both


----------



## E3 YOB

Trophies being delivered on Monday  Phew 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

Are you going to post a sneaky preview of them?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## Matt B

Seriously I am having a few running issues with misfires.

Coils and plugs going in tomorrow


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Seriously I am having a few running issues with misfires.
> 
> Coils and plugs going in tomorrow


Hope that sorts it mate  I am having issues with slow engine builders. Taking my toolset with me on Monday to help them along. Hopefully the car will be started on Monday and start to run in. :?


----------



## E3 YOB

adam-tt said:


> Are you going to post a sneaky preview of them?
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Yeah i'll take some photo's of them so people can salivate over the spoils :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a sneaky preview of them?
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'll take some photo's of them so people can salivate over the spoils :lol:
Click to expand...

Too late Frase been salivating over the thought of the burgers for weeks


----------



## thebigdog

Well im still not sure if i will be able to go or not :? ,really hope that i will be able too,as its still a couple of weeks away yet.  
My leg is coming along ok,every day its getting a bit stronger , but im still unable to put walking pressure on the right leg ( I can stand OK though) . I haven't sat in my car for weeks now  
heres a pic of my leg, hope anyone wasnt eating their dinner sorry  








The big bruise near the bottom is the original break, i was surprised about about small scars all very neat really considering I now have a metal pin in the main bone ,its screwed at the top and bottom....not sure which colour to wrap my leg! :lol:

Cant belive how much i have saved on fuel though 

Managed to buy a few bits with the money I saved, scored some smoked osir lenses from the USA and a polished forge big knob!! Oh and I joined the TTOC eventually....all these mods should add another 50bhp at least!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I am having a few running issues with misfires.
> 
> Coils and plugs going in tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that sorts it mate  I am having issues with slow engine builders. Taking my toolset with me on Monday to help them along. Hopefully the car will be started on Monday and start to run in. :?
Click to expand...

Cheers bud. Will see if these 2010 GTI coils make any difference.


----------



## Diveratt

Matt B said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I am having a few running issues with misfires.
> 
> Coils and plugs going in tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that sorts it mate  I am having issues with slow engine builders. Taking my toolset with me on Monday to help them along. Hopefully the car will be started on Monday and start to run in. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bud. Will see if these 2010 GTI coils make any difference.
Click to expand...

Any joy with the new coil packs Matt?


----------



## TTsline02

Guys I'm sorry I'm going to have to bow out of this (hopefully will catch a lift with one of the NW Crew)

This weekend didn't go according to plan, SEM / R32 TB / Map Tweak turned into over 21 hours of problem solving with both issues and mapping outstanding (SEM / R32 TB not fitted)

Running isn't gong to be an option for me........

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

TTsline02 said:


> Guys I'm sorry I'm going to have to bow out of this (hopefully will catch a lift with one of the NW Crew)
> 
> This weekend didn't go according to plan, SEM / R32 TB / Map Tweak turned into over 21 hours of problem solving with both issues and mapping outstanding (SEM / R32 TB not fitted)
> 
> Running isn't gong to be an option for me........
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


ouch.......maybe you will get it sussed bud, fingers crossed for ya. havn't been on much as some numpty messed with software and it kept binning me off :x


----------



## Diveratt

TTsline02 said:


> Guys I'm sorry I'm going to have to bow out of this (hopefully will catch a lift with one of the NW Crew)
> 
> This weekend didn't go according to plan, SEM / R32 TB / Map Tweak turned into over 21 hours of problem solving with both issues and mapping outstanding (SEM / R32 TB not fitted)
> 
> Running isn't gong to be an option for me........
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Not good news at all  no chance of getting it sorted in the next two weeks? Sounds serious


----------



## V6RUL

Definately not good news..seems like there are too many peeps trying to get da mota up to scratch and coming up short.

Who's next..
Steve


----------



## jamman

TTsline02 said:


> Guys I'm sorry I'm going to have to bow out of this (hopefully will catch a lift with one of the NW Crew)
> 
> This weekend didn't go according to plan, SEM / R32 TB / Map Tweak turned into over 21 hours of problem solving with both issues and mapping outstanding (SEM / R32 TB not fitted)
> 
> Running isn't gong to be an option for me........
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Gutted for you mate and for me (mr copycat) :wink:

I hope no I'm sure it will all work out


----------



## ian222

I am also gonna have to drop out, sorry guys, i have been asked to work and the money is good.


----------



## shurcomb

Stick my name down on the list for this event please.

I only have a stage 1 remap but would be interested to see what performance my 10yr old TT can put out.

Sounds like a decent number of people are coming, although the geographical thing makes me a Southerner despite living in the midlands in Coventry :? But the location is pretty handy for me about 1hr drive to get there. 

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## jamman

shurcomb said:


> Stick my name down on the list for this event please.
> 
> I only have a stage 1 remap but would be interested to see what performance my 10yr old TT can put out.
> 
> Sounds like a decent number of people are coming, although the geographical thing makes me a Southerner despite living in the midlands in Coventry :? But the location is pretty handy for me about 1hr drive to get there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Stuart


Your more than welcome mate it will be a good one :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Actually I am pretty hopeful of having my running issues resolved before the weekend, fingers and toes crossed but looking good so far.

Matt


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Actually I am pretty hopeful of having my running issues resolved before the weekend, fingers and toes crossed but looking good so far.
> 
> Matt


Good news Matt [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] (told you :wink


----------



## Hark

shurcomb said:


> Stick my name down on the list for this event please.
> 
> I only have a stage 1 remap but would be interested to see what performance my 10yr old TT can put out.
> 
> Sounds like a decent number of people are coming, although the geographical thing makes me a Southerner despite living in the midlands in Coventry :? But the location is pretty handy for me about 1hr drive to get there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Stuart


Convoy.... :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'm still in 

need a lift matt? i'm heading down in the morning.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am pretty hopeful of having my running issues resolved before the weekend, fingers and toes crossed but looking good so far.
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Matt [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] (told you :wink
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, not counting my chickens but I am very hopeful. New adaptor got dropped off at the end of the day so I am trying to rebuild my boost pipe as we speak.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am pretty hopeful of having my running issues resolved before the weekend, fingers and toes crossed but looking good so far.
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Matt [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] (told you :wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bud, not counting my chickens but I am very hopeful. New adaptor got dropped off at the end of the day so I am trying to rebuild my boost pipe as we speak.
Click to expand...

Hope it's better than my current bodge job one... can't wait to build mine at weekend... LIGHT AND BATTERY OUT !!!


----------



## Gazzer

knew it Adam...........soon as they saw us at audi day they are all running scared m8. :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> knew it Adam...........soon as they saw us at audi day they are all running scared m8. :lol:


lol lol lol

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Definately not good news..seems like there are too many peeps trying to get da mota up to scratch and coming up short.
> 
> Who's next..
> Steve


Coming up short thats nice Stevie... wouldn't just a sorry you can't make it have done 

Im gutted they can't make it because I was looking forward to seeing the cars esp Matt's engine bay might even have to make the trip upto Bigshags. If the mountain wont come to Moham... etc etc


----------



## Matt B

Just had a short test run - too short to confirm or deny but long enough to know its certainly different.
The corners of my mouth are turning up into a smile. It could be a massive grin tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Just had a short test run - too short to confirm or deny but long enough to know its certainly different.
> The corners of my mouth are turning up into a smile. It could be a massive grin tomorrow


Well why didn't you drive longer bugalugs :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Will be a f&cking miracle is my car is at my own event. Just got back from JanSpeed and they are still woefully not where they should be. I will be going down every day this week as I seem to work 3 times as fast as them. This adds £100 a day to the build travelling down there but if I don't there is not a snowballs chance of getting the car there.

Anyway here are the spoils


----------



## jamman

Be a great pity Frase if you are not there I do think though that at the end of the day it is just a meet up and there's no point rushing a build if the car is not ready there are plenty of builds out there mate which have taken a lot longer and I'm sure they are all happy now :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Be a great pity Frase if you are not there I do think though that at the end of the day it is just a meet up and there's no point rushing a build if the car is not ready there are plenty of builds out there mate which have taken a lot longer and I'm sure they are all happy now :wink:


+1 Not worth the risk of rushing it and something being missed. Take your time and get it right there will be other days


----------



## ian222

I must say Frase and Gaz (for the food) the money and effort you have put into this day is great, its a shame i cant make it now but i hope it all goes well. Should be a great day.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> I must say Frase and Gaz (for the food) the money and effort you have put into this day is great, its a shame i cant make it now but i hope it all goes well. Should be a great day.


I've given up a day's holiday and Sunday overtime to go Ian..... BOOOOoooo for Ian :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'm still in
> 
> need a lift matt? i'm heading down in the morning.


Will take you up on that Tony, I'm here this weekend so can drift over if you need another set of hands


----------



## Diveratt

Nice Trophies Frase, all I need to do now is work out have to get another 100 BHP out of the motor, Maybe I'll buy the knee pads James has on offer


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Be a great pity Frase if you are not there I do think though that at the end of the day it is just a meet up and there's no point rushing a build if the car is not ready there are plenty of builds out there mate which have taken a lot longer and I'm sure they are all happy now :wink:


I'll still be pressing them as they have no excuse for coming up short. It is just slackness. I am going back down there today to keep the pressure on. I'll be there whatever just might not be in the YOB.


----------



## V6RUL

Im sure you will get the YOB back, but as you say, 1 or 2 things may be outstanding.
Just keep the pressure on.
Steve


----------



## ian222

jamman said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say Frase and Gaz (for the food) the money and effort you have put into this day is great, its a shame i cant make it now but i hope it all goes well. Should be a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up a day's holiday and Sunday overtime to go Ian..... BOOOOoooo for Ian :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol, its a shame i have had to drop out looking forward to meeting you and some other new faces. I am sure there will be other times.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gazzer said:


> knew it Adam...........soon as they saw us at audi day they are all running scared m8. :lol:


Yeah wasn't you 2 southern jessies the ones that had loads of excuses as to why they weren't on the track sessions LOL


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> Will be a f&cking miracle is my car is at my own event. Just got back from JanSpeed and they are still woefully not where they should be. I will be going down every day this week as I seem to work 3 times as fast as them. This adds £100 a day to the build travelling down there but if I don't there is not a snowballs chance of getting the car there.
> 
> Anyway here are the spoils


So are we placing bets on who gets what?????

BIG TURBO.. not sure.. think Fray should be on for that but not sure what billy big spurs is running at the mo... (assuming torque sensor will allow him to run)

Stage 2.....After all the dropouts !!!! stage 2+ ect... (matt) my money is on DI4COV for the stage 2 winner...

Stage 1.... well should be "thebigdog" just for the name really, not followed who's got which map at stage one... unless someone has a revo and turned it up DANGEROUSLY !!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

*BEST EXCUSE OF THE DAY*
I'm sure there will be a few excuses for lacklustre performance and this will be awarded for the best excuse

Mine will be.. My piston is on the floor... or.... judging from my recent performances... BOOST LEAK !!!!! in the form of hose popping off !!!


----------



## Adam-tt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> BIG TURBO.. not sure.. think Fray should be on for that but not sure what billy big spurs is running at the mo... (assuming torque sensor will allow him to run)
> 
> Stage 2.....After all the dropouts !!!! stage 2+ ect... (matt) my money is on DI4COV for the stage 2 winner...
> 
> Stage 1.... well should be "thebigdog" just for the name really, not followed who's got which map at stage one... unless someone has a revo and turned it up DANGEROUSLY !!!


didnt you get 290odd bhp from awesomes rolling road?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

adam-tt said:


> didnt you get 290odd bhp from awesomes rolling road?


 :roll: who me?? thought it was 297.63bhp but it's not well at the moment... hense why i'm interested to know how bad it is...

Don't have high hopes and your not dissapointed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

There will certainly be a good few cars in the stg 3 category.

Personally I am really looking forward to seeing the following:

Frasers car - Still got my fingers crossed for you bud.

Steve's car - having been in this baby when it "wasnt very well" it has soooooooo much potential to be amazing.

The Spurs vs Caney dyno battle - all bets are off since Caney levelled the playing field with his 2.0 stroker. gonna be close


----------



## jamman

This will make you laugh was on my way back from The TT Shop today on the phone to Rich (R80RTT) and he's asking me what time we are meeting at the hotel "THIS" Friday the boys a week early...

Thinking about it I should have strung him along :lol: :lol:

Aren't you forgetting Stevie C Tony I would have thought he would be a gimme for the biggest horsepower :?:


----------



## Matt B

Matt B said:


> Steve's car - having been in this baby when it "wasnt very well" it has soooooooo much potential to be amazing.


I am referring to Mr Collier here


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve's car - having been in this baby when it "wasnt very well" it has soooooooo much potential to be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to Mr Collier here
Click to expand...

I was talking to Tony stupid :-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i stick with a 4 pot coming out on top personally... just my preference.


----------



## Gazzer

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> knew it Adam...........soon as they saw us at audi day they are all running scared m8. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wasn't you 2 southern jessies the ones that had loads of excuses as to why they weren't on the track sessions LOL
Click to expand...

errrrr tony i was on session 1 ty


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> knew it Adam...........soon as they saw us at audi day they are all running scared m8. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wasn't you 2 southern jessies the ones that had loads of excuses as to why they weren't on the track sessions LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrrr tony i was on session 1 ty
Click to expand...

at least you have the best 180 there  :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gazzer said:


> errrrr tony i was on session 1 ty


Sorry mate didn't see much of session 1.. had to pull off with a hose popping off.. sorry matey...

but hey afdam didn't run so i was half right.


----------



## Adam-tt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> errrrr tony i was on session 1 ty
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate didn't see much of session 1.. had to pull off with a hose popping off.. sorry matey...
> 
> but hey afdam didn't run so i was half right.
Click to expand...

i dont trust myself on a track lol you should of saw the drive to combe with gaz :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> errrrr tony i was on session 1 ty
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate didn't see much of session 1.. had to pull off with a hose popping off.. sorry matey...
> 
> but hey afdam didn't run so i was half right.
Click to expand...

oh did my likkle 180 last the session over you big boys well some of you


----------



## Gazzer

tony_rigby_uk said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be a f&cking miracle is my car is at my own event. Just got back from JanSpeed and they are still woefully not where they should be. I will be going down every day this week as I seem to work 3 times as fast as them. This adds £100 a day to the build travelling down there but if I don't there is not a snowballs chance of getting the car there.
> 
> Anyway here are the spoils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are we placing bets on who gets what?????
> 
> BIG TURBO.. not sure.. think Fray should be on for that but not sure what billy big spurs is running at the mo... (assuming torque sensor will allow him to run)
> 
> Stage 2.....After all the dropouts !!!! stage 2+ ect... (matt) my money is on DI4COV for the stage 2 winner...
> 
> Stage 1.... well should be "thebigdog" just for the name really, not followed who's got which map at stage one... unless someone has a revo and turned it up DANGEROUSLY !!!
Click to expand...

errrr dont see the 180 trophy tbh on show???? ahh of course its combined with the bbq trophy :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Right, update on the car.

All seems to be going well so far and have run the EBC up to 75%duty on the solenoid with no misfires (fingers crossed)

Unfortunately the lovely blinging shiny forge strut brace that I picked up at the weekend fouls on the chargepipe for my BT set up. I mean when I installed it there was a clear 4mm gap lol but it is obvious that the rock of the engine when I put my foot down causes it to hit.

Anyway, any Rolling Roader who would like to have a nice very shiny Forge alloy strut brace for a ton, send me a pm before it goes in the for sale section or ebay.


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day


Really? Thats a bit mad. I havent had many dealings with Kaz, but the ones I have he has been sound.


----------



## Matt B

And the mingebag needs to go, I want to see if her LPG car can even turn the rollers lol


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats a bit mad. I havent had many dealings with Kaz, but the ones I have he has been sound.
Click to expand...

want some copies of pm's Matt......deffo not a gentleman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats a bit mad. I havent had many dealings with Kaz, but the ones I have he has been sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> want some copies of pm's Matt......deffo not a gentleman :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Happy to take your word for it Gazzer


----------



## T3RBO

Trophies look awesome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Not impressed with the alleged abusive PM exchange :x


----------



## E3 YOB

Just got back from JanSpeed. Travelling 200 miles a day at the moment and getting straight on to the engine is quite tiring. I got a lot done today and I did want an involved build but actually building it myself I didn't quite expect.

I did get through a lot today and had a grumble at the owner about the lack of resource that has been put on the car. Frankly if I hadn't taken the time off to get down there things would not be progressing. At the moment I am still struggling to think that the car will be anywhere near ready for RR day, but I can but hope. They are putting more resource on the car in the coming days but I fear it might be too little too late.

Anyway here is a phone shot of the engine bay as I left it at 8:30pm this evening. My Jiff-Tite fuel line connectors might be a bit big (should have got angled but hard to judge of a computer screen)  I do love them though. We'll have to see if the charge pipe clears them otherwise it will be dull black Aeroquips in there place.

Still sh1t loads to do. Yesterday I drilled through the bulkhead by that grommet. Had to drill it to get the boost sensor plugs through (quite big on SPA). Was a nevrvous experience as right next to the main wiring loom. Covered that is a cardboard tube first and successfully opened up the bulkhead. Fitted the SPA gauges, wired them to ignition and earthed them. BTW the double din fits perfectly.

Today Inlet properly fixed, main water lines done to heat exchanger. Breather lines attached, TIP mocked up. Still loads to do :?


----------



## jamman

I know your problem Frase............................

No sparkplugs mate :-* :-* :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I know your problem Frase............................
> 
> No sparkplugs mate :-* :-* :-*


I relocated them under the passenger seat and you'll be the first person to get a ride


----------



## E3 YOB

> errrr dont see the 180 trophy tbh on show???? ahh of course its combined with the bbq trophy


The 180 gets a golden turbo (which aren't engraved) haha

What you can do is swap it out on your TT for a performance gain


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> I know your problem Frase............................
> 
> No sparkplugs mate :-* :-* :-*


Looks like it might be a bit low on boost too they left the tape over the Throttle Body .

Still lookeing better all the time Frase I'm sure they will pull there finger out and get it ready there is still time


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats a bit mad. I havent had many dealings with Kaz, but the ones I have he has been sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> want some copies of pm's Matt......deffo not a gentleman :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

This is really bonkers


----------



## Adam-tt

T3RBO said:


> Trophies look awesome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Not impressed with the alleged abusive PM exchange :x


isn't this something the mods should be looking into?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## T3RBO

Only if it's reported.


----------



## E3 YOB

Kazinak has been abusing a redsilverblue over PM please can you look into it.

Consider it reported


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue wont be coming now as is having problems with kazinak with abusive pm's apparently so is afraid to turn up in case he shows? shame as i thought her and family were nice on the audi day


Oww No, She got some good pics at ADI, and i must say I love the colour of that car.. VERY Unique.. Shame it won't be there.. :x

sure it was just a big understanding. No need to fall out.. even if kazinak showed up at the rollers (which i doubt he would, unless to apologise) if it got ugly sheldon could just do a dance with his big feet and everyone would laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> This will make you laugh was on my way back from The TT Shop today on the phone to Rich (R80RTT) and he's asking me what time we are meeting at the hotel "THIS" Friday the boys a week early...
> 
> Thinking about it I should have strung him along :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aren't you forgetting Stevie C Tony I would have thought he would be a gimme for the biggest horsepower :?:


Thats good then more time to sort the down pipe


----------



## Gazzer

ok i need firm numbers guys for me to get prices finalised on the bbq meat PLEASE frase boss man. those just attending and not taking part i will supply basic burgers and bangers..........NOT CRAP ty lol......with a donation required for the day.
any profit made............yeah as if!!!! will be donated to the main mans chosen charity (thats frase btw)

regarding a certain person...no comment regarding him due to forum procedures in place.

*COME ON RR 2011*


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> ok i need firm numbers guys for me to get prices finalised on the bbq meat PLEASE frase boss man. those just attending and not taking part i will supply basic burgers and bangers..........NOT CRAP ty lol......with a donation required for the day.
> any profit made............yeah as if!!!! will be donated to the main mans chosen charity (thats frase btw)
> 
> regarding a certain person...no comment regarding him due to forum procedures in place.
> 
> *COME ON RR 2011*


I will be there Gazz and pay whatever you decide bud 

I will get some cakes on the day (custard slice I believe for Stevie C) but only one each you greedy feckers, it goes without saying I will prob have two :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> ok i need firm numbers guys for me to get prices finalised on the bbq meat PLEASE frase boss man. those just attending and not taking part i will supply basic burgers and bangers..........NOT CRAP ty lol......with a donation required for the day.
> any profit made............yeah as if!!!! will be donated to the main mans chosen charity (thats frase btw)
> 
> regarding a certain person...no comment regarding him due to forum procedures in place.
> 
> *COME ON RR 2011*


Just updated the first page. In the confirmed numbers that we have at the moment it look like there is 22 cars running.
I think Steff and Matty B are bringing their better halves. Rob is coming with Diveratt.

I would probably pitch it towards catering for 30? Nice round number


----------



## Gazzer

thanks Frase...........30 is my age so easy to remember     will work on that basis bud.


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> thanks Frase...........30 is my age so easy to remember     will work on that basis bud.


Not like you to forget at your age though? ahem


----------



## Gazzer

frakay100 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Frase...........30 is my age so easy to remember     will work on that basis bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like you to forget at your age though? ahem
Click to expand...

middle finger at screen :lol:


----------



## caney

Gazzer said:


> thanks Frase...........30 is my age so easy to remember     will work on that basis bud.


Funny that,it says 47 in your profile


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Frase...........30 is my age so easy to remember     will work on that basis bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that,it says 47 in your profile
Click to expand...

That's his BHP reading


----------



## Gazzer

thats it pick on the 180 guy why dont ya!!!!!!! reporting you all to mods for abuse!! oh hang on Rob would just laugh too :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Any chance people running could post up what you are expecting to get power wise

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> Any chance people running could post up what you are expecting to get power wise
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Sure Adam 335 less whatever the 4 wheel thingy decides to take off Kamilla.

I do think the whole rolling road think is an absolute waste of time but it will be a good crack so why not. :lol:

Try and make it Friday Adam but if you can't just send your lady... myself, Rich and Frase will keep her entertained.

Sent from my Oric Atmos 16K


----------



## Adam-tt

Cheeky bugger lol :-D

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> Cheeky bugger lol :-D
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Im not being cheeky at all Adam Im serious :wink: :-*

Sent form my Intellivision


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Any chance people running could post up what you are expecting to get power wise
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


well having at least one burger and dog........i fully expect to hit about 12-15psi in wind by 3pm m8 :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance people running could post up what you are expecting to get power wise
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600
> 
> 
> 
> well having at least one burger and dog........i fully expect to hit about 12-15psi in wind by 3pm m8 :lol:
Click to expand...

lol thanks for the warning I will remember not to walk behind you lol

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## Gazzer

just popped in to say 30 mild chilli 10 oz burgers and 30 mushroom and garlic bangers ordered.....picking up next sat 8.15 am


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> just popped in to say 30 mild chilli 10 oz burgers and 30 mushroom and garlic bangers ordered.....picking up next sat 8.15 am


Will stop eating now as a 10ozer will be quite a battle in itself..  
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> just popped in to say 30 mild chilli 10 oz burgers and 30 mushroom and garlic bangers ordered.....picking up next sat 8.15 am
> 
> 
> 
> Will stop eating now as a 10ozer will be quite a battle in itself..
> Steve
Click to expand...

they are bloody monstrous m8 i have to say lol


----------



## caney

Gazzer said:


> just popped in to say 30 mild chilli 10 oz burgers and 30 mushroom and garlic bangers ordered.....picking up next sat 8.15 am


Bloody hell i musn't forget to take my heartburn tablet before i come


----------



## Gazzer

cholestoral tabs be better


----------



## VSPURS

I've just looked at the centre point on the opening post and Tamworth is about 5 miles north of the line!
Does that mean I'm a Northerner now?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes that does make you a northerner - never liked you anyway - SPLITTER! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Yes that does make you a northerner - never liked you anyway - SPLITTER! :lol:


Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

i think the south have lost :?


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> i think the south have lost :?


errr speak for yaself bud!!! im the only 180 so i win :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the south have lost :?
> 
> 
> 
> errr speak for yaself bud!!! im the only 180 so i win :lol:
Click to expand...

Your joking, Caney's is running pretty much identical power as me and has been for a few updates recently so will probably pull the best numbers if Frase and Steve don't make it and I'd say there wont be much between North and South.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matty B is not going to have his car there. My car won't be on the rollers either and I might arrive in a MK2 TTS 

So I would say it is anyone's win at this point


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

why#s matt B dropped out..

i've just come in from batteling with mine...SICK TO DEATH OF IT AT THE MOMENT !!!! back up plan is there, although MAP sensor bolts and housing are fucked...

I WILL GET A SMOOTH UNKINKED FLOW even if i have to leave the bonnet open to fit the battery in !!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt has got miss-fire issues and the car has been trailered off for further investigation. It had a compression test which was okay, idles okay but given any gas it sounds like it is running on 3 cylinders. So it is still unknown for him until they start taking the engine apart. He changed all the coils, plugs, ignition loom etc etc and still no joy. A closer look at the valves needed no doubt.

Seems like everyone it having a tough time getting their cars ready :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

i dont mind being the only person running 
least i can win something then lol :lol:


----------



## jamman

It's a great pity a few of the cars arent going to be there I was looking forward to having a gander at them


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> i dont mind being the only person running
> least i can win something then lol :lol:


I'll try and give you a run for your money Adam you will not have it all your own way. And a cream tea up yor MAF will slow you down a bit


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> cream tea up yor MAF will slow you down a bit


No a tatty up the exhaust does wonders wont even start if the system is leakproof :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mind being the only person running
> least i can win something then lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and give you a run for your money Adam you will not have it all your own way. And a cream tea up yor MAF will slow you down a bit
Click to expand...

lol I'm keeping an eye on you 

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mind being the only person running
> least i can win something then lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and give you a run for your money Adam you will not have it all your own way. And a cream tea up yor MAF will slow you down a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol I'm keeping an eye on you
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600
Click to expand...

do like a bit of friendly banter   not sure what the hotel will make of it all as everyone knows tewkesbury folks are all inbred sons of monkeys (tune of deliverance plays in the background)


----------



## Adam-tt

people from devon will feel at home then :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> people from devon will feel at home then :lol:


    :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> people from devon will feel at home then :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

and Norfolk.... :wink: Hi six :-*


(never start with and..)


----------



## Diveratt

Nothing wrong with a Hi 6 just dont try DNA testing


----------



## TTsline02

Just read re Matt B, gutted for you mate - Mr Rigby's sorted been up at his this afternoon - my position hasn't changed pending Badger5 on 5th & Wak's on 6th Nov, unfortunately with thier work commitments already in I couldn't be fitted in any sooner - will be coming down with Tony on Sat, someone's got to be their to hold the Stage 2 Trophy on the way home!  :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

What you having done at bills?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TTsline02 said:


> will be coming down with Tony on Sat, someone's got to be their to hold the Stage 2 Trophy on the way home!  :lol:


Dreaming matey !!!
Yeah the car is "better" my belief is it isn't 100% and i'm too scared to allow it to boost hight [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hoses popping off frequently has been a PAIN. fingers crossed i am someway to resolving it !!!


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be coming down with Tony on Sat, someone's got to be their to hold the Stage 2 Trophy on the way home!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming matey !!!
> Yeah the car is "better" my belief is it isn't 100% and i'm too scared to allow it to boost hight [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hoses popping off frequently has been a PAIN. fingers crossed i am someway to resolving it !!!
Click to expand...

Tony am I missing something dont you just need to buy some better clips and give them some welly :wink:


----------



## Hark

Decided to bite the bullet and dropped mine off at the garage tonight. I know it's a bit last minute, but there is no point me bring the car down if it's not running right. The whole point of me coming, other than enjoying your company of course :wink: , is to see if the car is running roughly the same bhp as it should be.

Manifold will be removed tomorrow, squeaking supercharger pulley adjusted/changed and something put in place to protect the fuel lines from the belt, so I'm not constantly thinking what I would do if the car caught fire. lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jamman said:


> Tony am I missing something dont you just need to buy some better clips and give them some welly :wink:


Because of certain, Design failings from hoses, and in a big part due to the sem manifold custom hoses have been "bodged" i have now used a couple to try and hold the hoses together. the only downside to this method is having to revert back to hot-side on the DV.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

your method looks tempting right now !!! i'm sick of it at the mo. :?


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony am I missing something dont you just need to buy some better clips and give them some welly :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of certain, Design failings from hoses, and in a big part due to the sem manifold custom hoses have been "bodged" i have now used a couple to try and hold the hoses together. the only downside to this method is having to revert back to hot-side on the DV.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> your method looks tempting right now !!! i'm sick of it at the mo. :?
Click to expand...

Im sure you know this already but if you make a model of the hose shape you need SFS hoses will make you a besopke one.

Didn't know you have a SEM as well I look forward to seeing it, the performance gains seem stunning


----------



## Matt B

Alright folks, thought I would give a little update.
Seems I have two probs right now. One is a terminal misfire which is happening all over the place. Lee and myself have spent a good few hours yesterday stripping out the entire coil pack harness to the ECU and fitting a replacement one. Its half back together now. Whilst we were in there we found a pretty nasty bit of melted wire which was potentially shorting the common wire on the coil packs (pin 121 on the ECU) so ya never know - it may be the misfire issue but wont know until it is all back together. We also tok out the opportunity to whizz out the wiring for the N75 (surplus to requirements) and the N249 (also redundant) so the loom will have slightly fewer wires in it.

The turbo is definitely not well and is spewing oil out too. Been in touch with a couple of places about rebuilds and replacements - so either way, thats just a matter of paying for it and fitting it - so no real drama there apart from outlay.

So wish me luck that the coil harness is the root of all evil and that we can just press on.

Also must big up L33JSA (Lee to his mates) for all of his expertise and advice, hard work and general friendship. For keeping me sane and helping me to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And most importantly for managing to get pin 7 out of the harness :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (private joke)


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Alright folks, thought I would give a little update.
> Seems I have two probs right now. One is a terminal misfire which is happening all over the place. Lee and myself have spent a good few hours yesterday stripping out the entire coil pack harness to the ECU and fitting a replacement one. Its half back together now. Whilst we were in there we found a pretty nasty bit of melted wire which was potentially shorting the common wire on the coil packs (pin 121 on the ECU) so ya never know - it may be the misfire issue but wont know until it is all back together. We also tok out the opportunity to whizz out the wiring for the N75 (surplus to requirements) and the N249 (also redundant) so the loom will have slightly fewer wires in it.
> 
> The turbo is definitely not well and is spewing oil out too. Been in touch with a couple of places about rebuilds and replacements - so either way, thats just a matter of paying for it and fitting it - so no real drama there apart from outlay.
> 
> So wish me luck that the coil harness is the root of all evil and that we can just press on.
> 
> Also must big up L33JSA (Lee to his mates) for all of his expertise and advice, hard work and general friendship. For keeping me sane and helping me to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And most importantly for managing to get pin 7 out of the harness :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (private joke)


Told you about those fecking harness pins......

Finding that damage in the harness is promising in a perverse sort of way because if you think about it it's the cheapest thing it could be so fingers crossed for you

Hope it all gets sorted buddy.... soon


----------



## Matt B

All the bits we took out - modelled by Lee










Halfway through putting it back together


----------



## jamman

You got a bit of a tyre fetish going on there bud ............... :?


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> You got a bit of a tyre fetish going on there bud ............... :?


Thats Lee's lock up mate, and thats only a fraction of the rubber lol.


----------



## Grahamstt

Just managed to get myself back onto the forum after being logged off each time I signed in - not done anything different it just allowed me in this time.

Prob is I dont know if my TT will be ready for the RR - It's still in bits








Still got the clutch to change as well

Even if the car isn't ready I'll be there - cant miss out on Gazzers grub 

Graham


----------



## caney

So basically everyone is still turning up just not in their TT's :lol: if mines not ready then i'm sticking my new vw transporter on the rollers as i've just had it remapped


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> All the bits we took out - modelled by Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway through putting it back together


Bloody hell good luck with all that lot mate


----------



## Matt B

Hey Steve, it looks a lot worse than it is. And a lot better than it was about 5pm on Sunday when we had the old harness still partially in, and the new one going in. Twas a bit tasty :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Now i am sticking my neck out here







but there are a good few big players not able to make this event for one reason or another







and i know its late in the day







....but could there be another RR day say next year







just to give the south more chance to get some more cars in the running


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt good to hear you are getting to the bottom of it. I have been wiring everything today. Actually making the wiring I previously did neat and hiding it all in the centre tunnel.

The car has got oil and fuel pressure. Was a bit late to finish so will start it up tomorrow when I have put some fuel in the car.

Shame I can't take the YOB to the RR day, but such is life, there will be others.

Keep us posted on your car mate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jamman said:


> Didn't know you have a SEM as well I look forward to seeing it, the performance gains seem stunning


Yeah one of the First on a Mk1 TT there's a post here somewhere on it. It would probably be a good idea to get something made but the magin for error is minute. The batter has been slide over as far as it can the battery tray cut, and the MAP housing unbolted and slid as far back as possible....

Now just being brave abit more each day. got to 1.76BAR last night... not long now till i hit my 2.0bar again.. (assuming no hoses pop off)


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you have a SEM as well I look forward to seeing it, the performance gains seem stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah one of the First on a Mk1 TT there's a post here somewhere on it. It would probably be a good idea to get something made but the magin for error is minute. The batter has been slide over as far as it can the battery tray cut, and the MAP housing unbolted and slid as far back as possible....
> 
> Now just being brave abit more each day. got to 1.76BAR last night... not long now till i hit my 2.0bar again.. (assuming no hoses pop off)
Click to expand...

Keep at it Tony, you will get her back up there but i think you need to address this for a permanent fix for the future.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Grahamstt said:


> Just managed to get myself back onto the forum after being logged off each time I signed in - not done anything different it just allowed me in this time.


Mine does that.. if you go on ********.com rather than ********.co.uk it seems to be fine. Bloody frustrating as my bookmarks are in .co.uk


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

V6RUL said:


> Keep at it Tony, you will get her back up there but i think you need to address this for a permanent fix for the future.
> Steve


Cheers steve, It's a confidence issue at the moment..... the couple has ridges to stop blow off in theory this is what was needed instead of a pipe. only downside is with a proper couple you can't have a cold side DV 

I'm just a pussy LOL with the amount of hoses i've had pop off recently i'm a little scared of the car :? it isn't nice to have a hose pop off with the turbo at full chat.. feels like the engine is gonna twist off the mounts there's that much of a drop in airflow.

Will push 2.0bar tonight.. and then check them all again for slips (first sign of them going)


----------



## V6RUL

Sounds like the hoses are strong enough to take the stresses for now and it comes down to the beading lip and/or retaining clips that could be improved.
You know you should be looking at far exceeding the clamping seal required, which will bring the confidence back.
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

double up on the clips tony, should help and stop you kacking ya keks each drive :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Gazzer said:


> double up on the clips tony, should help and stop you kacking ya keks each drive :lol:


If there was enough hose to clamp then i would deffo do this, (the main intercooler hoases are done this way) there just isn't enough hose to manage it the angles are tight.

I'll boost it.... soooon...

It's not nice being hesitant with your car... not when your used to it being perfect..


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> double up on the clips tony, should help and stop you kacking ya keks each drive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was enough hose to clamp then i would deffo do this, (the main intercooler hoases are done this way) there just isn't enough hose to manage it the angles are tight.
> 
> I'll boost it.... soooon...
> 
> It's not nice being hesitant with your car... not when your used to it being perfect..
Click to expand...

I'm off this week Tony, if you need a hand.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Also must big up L33JSA (Lee to his mates) for all of his expertise and advice, hard work and general friendship. For keeping me sane and helping me to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And most importantly for managing to get pin 7 out of the harness :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (private joke)


Haha....no worries pal. We'll get to the bottom of it don't worry.

You need to time your shutter finger better.....although maybe I was actually asleep & dreaming of pinouts, cable & sticky tape wrap! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also must big up L33JSA (Lee to his mates) for all of his expertise and advice, hard work and general friendship. For keeping me sane and helping me to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And most importantly for managing to get pin 7 out of the harness :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (private joke)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....no worries pal. We'll get to the bottom of it don't worry.
> 
> You need to time your shutter finger better.....although maybe I was actually asleep & dreaming of pinouts, cable & sticky tape wrap! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

no worries pal?.......another northern monkey lol............eh up chuck want some balm cakes!!!!
sick of these excuses and thinking of doing this lot some chicken nuggets as they ae used too!!! with a pack of fries if u want telly tubbies


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

V6RUL said:


> I'm off this week Tony, if you need a hand.
> Steve


cheers for the offer steve but i'm still in work [smiley=bigcry.gif] gave the car a clean tonight. managed to get away early for a change.. now it's started to rain, but it's had a clean for sat


----------



## L33JSA

Gazzer said:


> no worries pal?.......another northern monkey lol............eh up chuck want some balm cakes!!!!


Northern monkey and proud you southern pansy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh if you're trying to be clever at least spell 'barm' right!!


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> no worries pal?.......another northern monkey lol............eh up chuck want some balm cakes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Northern monkey and proud you southern pansy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh if you're trying to be clever at least spell 'barm' right!!
Click to expand...

Maybe he likes his cakes made from lip balm - shandy drinking southern softie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

I'd give you boys a bit of lip but Life Of Brian has just come on and I love it so later :wink: :-*


----------



## Grahamstt

Tony

Have you thought of using Wurth gas pipe sealer - we used to use it on lpg pipework and still use it on some air con fittings.
It acts as a sealer and has some bonding qualities for securing pipework.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Grahamstt said:


> Tony
> 
> Have you thought of using Wurth gas pipe sealer - we used to use it on lpg pipework and still use it on some air con fittings.
> It acts as a sealer and has some bonding qualities for securing pipework.


That may be my next port of call if i have a pop again... to be honest it shouldn't need it.. nobody else is using stuff like that.. :?


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony
> 
> Have you thought of using Wurth gas pipe sealer - we used to use it on lpg pipework and still use it on some air con fittings.
> It acts as a sealer and has some bonding qualities for securing pipework.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be my next port of call if i have a pop again... to be honest it shouldn't need it.. nobody else is using stuff like that.. :?
Click to expand...

Yes but no one else gives their engine grief like you do mate :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I shall be arriving in a TTS MK2

Sorry chaps, I feel dirty and ashamed. Please still speak to me :lol:


----------



## jamman

That film brings back some memories :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

not long now  just gave works BBQ a quick clean ready to deliver it to ps on friday......
what time do drinkie poo's start chaps as gerrin thirsty thinking about it now!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

well car is back boosting a 1.97bar.. close enough to say i'm safe for the weekend. WOOO HOOO

just gonna put the new air filter and new N75 i have lying about at home and she'll be good to go.. assuming coil's MAF ect are still upto the job... may give it a once over with the revo software and vagcom but she feels better...

there may be some light at the end of the tunnel 

don't really care what figures i get as long as she still drives like she has done today 

and may have an enjoyable tool on the way. quaiff diff for the gearbox.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

If it rains there will be trouble.....

If it goes bang there will be tears.....

But as of this minute she's ready :wink:

Pictures taken an hour ago in "The Beautiful South(ish)"

Good luck all see you Friday/Saturday and please drive safely.


----------



## TTsline02

Looking good James!


----------



## E3 YOB

Chequered boot next eh Jimbo? :lol:


----------



## Hark

Looks great. Only mod I don't like is the red steering wheel, but considering how much you've spent that's pretty good going.

Love the brakes and wheels. Much difference in weight between LMs and OZs?

On another note, I'm looking doubtful. Manifold was off and posted to Piper today for repair. Can't see me being back on the road by Saturday, but I'll see how it pans out.


----------



## jamman

Hark said:


> Love the brakes and wheels. Much difference in weight between LMs and OZs?


Yes a big difference and you can tell driving her but I miss the LMs A LOT I liked the bling. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will get a flat bottom steering wheel sometime before next summer :wink:


----------



## Hark

jamman said:


> Will get a flat bottom steering wheel sometime before next summer :wink:


= great mod


----------



## Adam-tt

What time is everything kicking off on the sat?


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> If it rains there will be trouble


Me and my big mouth took the car to work tonight so I could go straight to the house and do some work in the morning and it's done nothing but rain all fecking night. Gutted :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Yep same down here in not so sunny Devon. Gald I washed and waxed the TT yesterday its been a real wash out today.

The good news is the cream teas are all sorted


----------



## V6RUL

The only way mine gets a clean is to drive a bit faster.

Are there any Norveners going down tomoz or am i going to have all the crap tomoz nite in da bar ?
Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't worry Steff Matt B is down tomorrow too

Wahey - I could only be more excited if I was actually taking my bloody car :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Don't worry Steff Matt B is down tomorrow too
> 
> Wahey - I could only be more excited if I was actually taking my bloody car :lol:


Matt is thinking about coming down at the mo, he has not decided yet.
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

me and my biatch shelly will be there tomozz night..........just what time ladies? as the northerners will be out hunting for pigs trotters and the southerners will be looking for real ale


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> What time is everything kicking off on the sat?


I have no idea!

I'm driving down Sat morning, but not sure what time I should be aiming for!

10:00am?


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> The only way mine gets a clean is to drive a bit faster.
> 
> Are there any Norveners going down tomoz or am i going to have all the crap tomoz nite in da bar ?
> Stef


Stevie if your lady is down with you we will be perfect gentlemen is she's not....... then your fecked :-* :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time is everything kicking off on the sat?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!
> 
> I'm driving down Sat morning, but not sure what time I should be aiming for!
> 
> 10:00am?
Click to expand...

umm...powerstation shuts at 12;30 on sat unless they are staying open for us? :?


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time is everything kicking off on the sat?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!
> 
> I'm driving down Sat morning, but not sure what time I should be aiming for!
> 
> 10:00am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm...powerstation shuts at 12;30 on sat unless they are staying open for us? :?
Click to expand...

So how many cars are running as it'll take quite a while to get each one set up?
Cant see it being just the morning!


----------



## Adam-tt

13-15 TT's i think


----------



## Gazzer

will be seeing dirk tomozz so will find out when i drop the bbq off and report back


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> 13-15 TT's i think


They'll only get 2 done an hour I'd have thought so that's 7 hours!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13-15 TT's i think
> 
> 
> 
> They'll only get 2 done an hour I'd have thought so that's 7 hours!
Click to expand...

Only one run per car so my reckon is 3 an hour, setting up is a bugger.. 15cars in 5hours, no breaks... surly they are staying open till 4:00 since it's a rolling road day... otherwise it'd be a rolling road morning :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

tony_rigby_uk said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13-15 TT's i think
> 
> 
> 
> They'll only get 2 done an hour I'd have thought so that's 7 hours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only one run per car so my reckon is 3 an hour, setting up is a bugger.. 15cars in 5hours, no breaks... surly they are staying open till 4:00 since it's a rolling road day... otherwise it'd be a rolling road morning :roll:
Click to expand...

If its just a morning, its not going to happen is it!?


----------



## E3 YOB

Aim to get there for around 10am - They can run upto 35 cars on a day. It is one run per car due to the accuracy of the rollers.

I am sure me and the other muntpigs will be there at 9ish depending how Friday night ends of course.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Aim to get there for around 10am - They can run upto 35 cars on a day. It is one run per car due to the accuracy of the rollers.
> 
> I am sure me and the other muntpigs will be there at 9ish depending how Friday night ends of course.


I'll plan for 10 ish then!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aim to get there for around 10am - They can run upto 35 cars on a day. It is one run per car due to the accuracy of the rollers.
> 
> I am sure me and the other muntpigs will be there at 9ish depending how Friday night ends of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll plan for 10 ish then!
Click to expand...

I'll plan for as early as i can, traffic ect permitting...


----------



## VSPURS

tony_rigby_uk said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aim to get there for around 10am - They can run upto 35 cars on a day. It is one run per car due to the accuracy of the rollers.
> 
> I am sure me and the other muntpigs will be there at 9ish depending how Friday night ends of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll plan for 10 ish then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll plan for as early as i can, traffic ect permitting...
Click to expand...

You driving down on the morning then Tony?


----------



## V6RUL

Julie and i are planning to get there for 7.30pm tomoz, freshen up, food, then getting messy.
Hope there is liver and mash on the menu followed by jam rolly polly..

this is all subject to my car getting through the rush hour tomoz evening, unscathed.
Steve


----------



## TTsline02

tony_rigby_uk said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aim to get there for around 10am - They can run upto 35 cars on a day. It is one run per car due to the accuracy of the rollers.
> 
> I am sure me and the other muntpigs will be there at 9ish depending how Friday night ends of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll plan for 10 ish then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll plan for as early as i can, traffic ect permitting...
Click to expand...

Don't forget to pick me up Tony! buzz you tomorrow!


----------



## Matt B

Tony

If you can take a little something down to Robb (T3rbo) for me I would be grateful. I will ring u tomorrow.

UPDATE on my car.

We completed the ignition harness replacement on my car back to the ECU and after a little scare losing comms to the throttle body (rectified by Lee who found a pin that had come out at the ECU connector) we had the car running tonight with no misfires at all. The turbo is still f*cked mind, but thats just a part to replace, there is no massive diagnosis required.

Needless to say, this time last week I thought I needed a new engine. Right now it seems like I am a turbo rebuild away from a healthy car. MASSIVE THANKS TO LEE (L33JSA).


----------



## bigsyd

Good news Matt

Have a good day tomorrow guys and remember lots of pics and video 8) 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one Matt but pity it's happened so late in the day.
Chance to get the best turbo you can afford.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My number plate left hand light pack clip has broken off.
If anybody has a spare and can bring it to the RR, lots of cash will be waiting.
I'm planning on hitting the M6 at 3.30
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Hope no one is on a diet


----------



## Adam-tt

Diveratt said:


> Hope no one is on a diet


wow :-O

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TTsline02 said:


> Don't forget to pick me up Tony! buzz you tomorrow!


LOL need to find your home first matey. :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Just spoken to the Powerstation and they expect that if its all TT's running and they don't have to change the wheel base settings they would expect to get through around 6 an hour!
If we only have 12 or so cars running then we could be done within 3 hours.
How many runners do we have and how many non TT runners do we have?


----------



## Gazzer

feck me they are soooooooo laid back that i doubt they will do two an hour lol. until i pitched up at 1pm with the bbq and gas they didnt even know it was on still!!!! txt jamman and he will be at hotel late afty and ready for a messy one   

shelly is picking me up bout 6ish??? why sooooo late i havn't a clue but least we are making them feel welcome and sizing up the oppos lol.
see the rest of you around 9ish in the AM and here is too a good day 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

LOL so most ofthe cars will be finished and ran by the time everyone else arrives. :lol: :lol:

I'll belive it when i see it !!


----------



## thebigdog

hope you all have a good day, i wont be able to make it..... gutted!!, cant drive yet and the leg is just not ready yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]

have a good one...wanta see loads of pics & videos [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Matt B said:


> Tony
> 
> If you can take a little something down to Robb (T3rbo) for me I would be grateful. I will ring u tomorrow.


T3rbo.. I now Have Mattb's strutbrace for you... It's in the car and ready.. Along with sheldon's LID !!!


----------



## Grahamstt

I've just got home from work and need to go in again tomorrow to get an urgent job finished off
So I can't make it tomorrow to sample gazzes barby and meet you southerners - sorry folks but work comes first :?

Graham


----------



## DAVECOV

Grahamstt said:


> sorry folks but work comes first :? Graham


 [smiley=toilet.gif]

Another bottle job is it :roll:

Dave


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi Dave

Cars in bits anyway :wink:

Was coming to relieve Gazz of some 10 ouncers


----------



## Matt B

DI4COV said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry folks but work comes first :? Graham
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=toilet.gif]
> 
> Another bottle job is it :roll:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oi thats not very nice


----------



## Grahamstt

This is the offending fecker............


----------



## jamman

Just been chatting to Stevie C's better half,very nice lady.

Roll on tomorrow been on the famous Irish drink since 3 time for bed


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Just been chatting to Stevie C's better half,very nice lady.
> 
> Roll on tomorrow been on the famous Irish drink since 3 time for bed


Light weight !!!!


----------



## Redscouse

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow!

Was going to pop along and embarrass you all, but im busy now and cant make it (wasnt down on the list to run anyway, was coming along for the banter)

Hope it all goes well, somebody please make a note of figures and post on here 

Paul


----------



## Gazzer

Was a good day. In my view and a fantastic bunch of guys!!!!!! Even wak turned up and had a run. Was good meeting everyone and am so glad vaiva (redsilverblue) came and done a run. Oh and thx Hun for the apron and James for the wakbox . Frase it was a good turn out for you and well organised m8, but hurry up and tell me what I owe bud pleassssse.


----------



## Adam-tt

i will 2nd that gaz was a pretty good day in my opinion better then ADI


----------



## VSPURS

A good meet guys!
Met a few people I'd not met before, kids were well behaved and the burgers were Amazing!!!!
Frase, thanks for everything today! Let me know how much and I'll settle up!


----------



## Adam-tt

steve your car is fu*cking loud :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## ian222

So what did peeps get?


----------



## Grahamstt

Gutted I couldn't get there,
especially now that I've seen what was inside [smiley=bigcry.gif] - and outside if course

Sounds like you all had a great day, where the rollers as expected in 4wd or were there any probs

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt

a few ran in 4wd but most ended up pulling the fuse :x


----------



## DAVECOV

My Dodgy run :?

Goood to see everyone well done to all the winners 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> steve your car is fu*cking loud :lol:


Particularly when hitting the limiter in 6th at 190mph! I knew it had some guts but that was quick!!


----------



## Diveratt

Really great day folks good to put some faces to the names on the forum.
Still gutted you decided I'm only a Stage 1 

























PS This is the ebay listing of the A3 heat shield I cant remember who asked

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140605465146? ... 1439.l2648


----------



## shurcomb

Yep a good event and well organised. Just a shame mine seems to have a fuel leak issue somewhere. Will get it looked at next week when I'm off.

+1 on the food. Very tasty and a big thanks for them.

Cheers,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## caney

Was a good day guys,shame i couldn't get a decent run in with the gas on but 483bhp/492 ftlbs will do i suppose lol. Well done to frase fror putting this on and the food was delicious! Maybe organise another one in jan/feb next year?


----------



## Gazzer

caney said:


> Was a good day guys,shame i couldn't get a decent run in with the gas on but 483bhp/492 ftlbs will do i suppose lol. Well done to frase fror putting this on and the food was delicious! Maybe organise another one in jan/feb next year?


You are joking right? In jan fen it's the arctic circle believe me lol


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:



> Was a good day guys,shame i couldn't get a decent run in with the gas on but 483bhp/492 ftlbs will do i suppose lol. Well done to frase fror putting this on and the food was delicious! Maybe organise another one in jan/feb next year?


Did you get home ok??


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve your car is fu*cking loud :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly when hitting the limiter in 6th at 190mph! I knew it had some guts but that was quick!!
Click to expand...

I had man flu and could nt hear a thing until the Boost came on lol I would definately recommend it to good old 
Beachams cold and flu !


----------



## TTsline02

Great day, thanks again to Frase for pulling this together and Gazzer for the catering!

Good to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new ones, have videos of all runs and some pics, uploading to Photobucket but will take a while as as I'm on Mobile Broadband.

In the meantime, here's what you've all been waiting for.....the results!










*Gazzer 180 Stage 2


----------



## Adam-tt

TTsline02 said:


> Great day, thanks again to Frase for pulling this together and Gazzer for the catering!
> 
> Good to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new ones, have videos of all runs and some pics, uploading to Photobucket but will take a while as as I'm on Mobile Broadband.
> 
> In the meantime, here's what you've all been waiting for.....the results!


i dont suppose you saw what i got on my first run ?


----------



## R80RTT

TTsline02 said:


> Great day, thanks again to Frase for pulling this together and Gazzer for the catering!
> 
> Good to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new ones, have videos of all runs and some pics, uploading to Photobucket but will take a while as as I'm on Mobile Broadband.
> 
> In the meantime, here's what you've all been waiting for.....the results!


I m stage 1 !


----------



## TTsline02

adam-tt said:


> i dont suppose you saw what i got on my first run ?


Hi Adam

I only had one run recorded for you, think other was warm up no figures registered

Matt


----------



## T3RBO

Gutted I couldn't make this due to being ill but cracking results guys


----------



## VSPURS

There was a notable difference in running 2 and 4 wheel drive.
Caney jumped up from just over 415 to 480 when switching from 2WD to 4WD but the problem with running on the 2WD set up was the dyno couldn't handle the power and we saw lots of slippage! Caneys 481 was without gas and my 536 was with gas and you can see the differences in the torque levels too! So if we both were able to run on 2WD with Gas we'd have seen figures at the levels we'd previously seen when being tuned at Jabba. Good figures all the same.

Tony, did you find out what the product was they used to spray on the tyres?


----------



## E3 YOB

Chaps

It was a great day. Great to meet so many of you. There was some great banter and it was an all round a good laugh.

There was some great power on show and some nice looking engine bays. We even had a comparison of LPG and then petrol on RedSilverBlue car which was really interesting to see as it doesnt loose much power with the LPG.

Here are the PDFs for the days run you can download here:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7c_1pws6UIUMTdlOWM2NzAtMjJhNi00NWE1LWJkNjAtNWU3YTU4OWRjOTM2

Here is a summary of outputs:


 Adam - Adam-tt - A great run with a stage 2 setup at *283.5* BHP[/*]
 Gazza's - Muntpids 180 had a bit of clutch slippage which pushed hus numbers up slightly to *217* BHP but none the less a good run[/*]
 Dave - D14COV pipped adam-tt by .1 on his go. There was a slight issue on the first run however. Tony tweaked his timing to see if that would help. Dave ran it a second time but no luck. Some tinkering to get the car to expected numbers but *283.6* is no slouch[/*]
 Rich - R80RTT looked like he had a misfire on his first run. The car was taken off and WAK had a look at it. Couldn't see any issues on the road and Tony changed the coilpack on cylinder 1 just in case. It was noticed that his meth light was flashing green, which says the meth is low. Meth should be mapped but rich seemed to think that they hadn't. The second run was done without meth. Rich's car went back on and run a disappointing *316.5* bhp. The good thing is today it has highlighted an issue which he can resolved by the TT shop. Maybe a boost leak somewhere or a poor map.[/*]
 Stu - S22HUR ran a* 228* BHP on his stage one. It smelt like is sprang a fuel leak somewhere so something to look at and maybe see an improvement on those numbers next time around[/*]
Jamman - T700JPM - The new BT conversion seems to come up trumps. A nervous looking James paced around the air controlled chamber. Forehead beading with sweat as his beloved orange peel cabriolet was moved into position. He needn't of worried as he ran a fantastic *371.5* BHP[/*]
T70ASR - Mr Tony Rigby - Pulled some amazing numbers to win the Stage 2 section rinsing his K04 to *309*. He was seen calling his mum to tell her the fantastic news soon after[/*]
TT02VAG - Caney's beast swaggered up to run another thunderous run without gas at *481.6* BHP - Pretty damn impressive performance[/*]
 V5PURS - The war bringer Steve came next to clear the air controlled cell area with colossally loud 2 litre. The car ran 4wd and looked completely flat and controlled on the rollers showing *534.4* BHP. Steve's and Caneys both suffered the same issues and had to take a few runs as the rollers could not handle the power on boost. There is just not enough traction so the numbers printed are less that actual. Vspurs had to run in 6th gear just to keep traction and walked away with the Big Horsepower Trophy.[/*]
 WAK - No issues with Wak's TT as you would expect. Rolled on, rolled off like it does it every day pulling in a tasty *396.8* BHP[/*]
 Diveratt - Dave won the Stage 1 section with his lovely looking TT. Great colour and nice engine bay. Although Dave was disappointed not to be classed as Stage 2, you did walk away with the trophy with *267.7* BHP so not all bad [/*]
 RedSilverBlues Green TT did an LPG run on her standard 225 - This came in at *196.2* BHP - Her second run with petrol showed in at *204.6* BHP showing only a small loss in performance running LPG - Not bad at all showing you can still have power and and be green 8) [/*]

Thanks to everyone that came. It was a great day and Friday night was great at the hotel having a few beers and talking shite. A good crack 

Okay, just to let you that the final bill for each of those that ran is £36 each. Those of you have paid can ignore this. WAK and D14COV I owe you both £4 each as I think you gave me £40.

*The rest of you guys please paypal me £36 and drop me a PM when you have done it. Do a gift payment to fraserkemp (at) hotmail (dot) com*

I will post some pics and vids of the day later on


----------



## jamman

Very happy with my run pretty much bang on what is was hoping for, felt like I was givng birth ..........

Congrats to all involved and big thanks to Frase, the sausage/burger man and the scone man :wink:

Frase, who won best excuse of the day by the way ?

Pwettiest car of the day had to be the gay red/orange roadser..................


----------



## Hark

Very good results, looks like a good day was had by all.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Bhp sells cars , Torque wins races. Well done Tony Rigby. Great figures

And of course Jamman :-D


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Well guys what can i say... I'M OVER THE MOON.. !!!!

have to say those that saw me knew i was a nervous wreck.. thought this was going to be the make or break of my car, and the little star pulled it out of the bag again. *309.0BHP* and *350.3lb/ft* have to say i'm glad you all was there to see it !!! as i don't think it'd would be belived otherwise.

Big thanks to everyone who showed up and their support, i was hoping it'd be close after the big push to get her ready last weekend. (those who were at ADI knew i was having serious hoseing issue which only got resolved last weekend) hope everyone is as happy as they can be with the figures..

BIG THANKS TO FRAZE obviously you'd put you had in your pocket for the medals and trophies, which is above and beyond what any of us expected. your a star !!! let me know how much so i can settle.

THANKS EVERYONE !!! WOOOOOOOO


----------



## TTsline02

jamman said:


> gay red/orange roadser


If David Dickinson drove a roadster, it would probably look like this - :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think my comment to Steve/Rich was 'I've never seen an orange mk1 before!'










Strangely (still taken from video) it looks more Pink here 










Good to put a face to the name James, enjoy your new horses!


----------



## VSPURS

Frase,

Thanks again for today! I've just made payment to you via PayPal!

See you again soon and look forward to seeing your beast unleashed!

Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> Frase,
> 
> Thanks again for today! I've just made payment to you via PayPal!
> 
> See you again soon and look forward to seeing your beast unleashed!
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, cheers for doing it so quickly.

My pleasure mate it was good fun.


----------



## jamman

TTsline02 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> gay red/orange roadser
> 
> 
> 
> If David Dickinson drove a roadster, it would probably look like this - :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think my comment to Steve/Rich was 'I've never seen an orange mk1 before!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely (still taken from video) it looks more Pink here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to put a face to the name James, enjoy your new horses!
Click to expand...

Love those pictures :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok Im off for now "family time" :lol:

Congrats to all incl Tony "Nervous Wreck" Rigby


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Frase,

Paypal payment sent !!!

THANKS MATEY !!!!


----------



## Wak

Thanks for organizing, it was a great day meeting everyone. Got more then the 300 expected so am happy!


----------



## V6RUL

Great day Frase, hats off to ya and hopefully not too long before we see each other again.
Thanks to all who turned up and made the day what it was.
Steve

ps i won the best excuse award.."maybe next time"


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Great day Frase, hats off to ya and hopefully not too long before we see each other again.
> Thanks to all who turned up and made the day what it was.
> Steve
> 
> ps i won the best excuse award.."maybe next time"


Steve it was great to finally meet you it was a great evening on Friday, really enjoyed it and meeting Julie also. Hopefully you can fit all the shopping in the car on the journey home 

I love those little keyrings :lol: 8)


----------



## Matt B

Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.

Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results. 
My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.

Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!

Anyway,sorry I wasn't there 

Matt


----------



## TTsline02

Matt B said:


> Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results.
> My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.
> 
> Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!
> 
> Anyway,sorry I wasn't there
> 
> Matt


Hey Matt, sorry to read that - could be a blessing in disguise you had the issues to be in a position to find that - hope you get sorted swiftly and safely


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt

You were missed today but we will have another one and hopefully the good majority of us will be running this time. Sorry to hear about the rebuild mate 

Maybe it will be ready just in time for the next event 

Frase


----------



## TTsline02

Pic heavy, here you go

Selection caught on the Rollers









































































Gazzer working the BBQ better than an Aussie!










No thanks, Burgers fine for me 










mmm wondered where my other flipper had gone!










Screen pics from Dyno's



























































































The Awards

BIG HORSEPOWER TROPHY










STAGE 2 WINNER TROPHY










STAGE 1 WINNER TROPHY










STAGE 180 GOLDEN TURBO AWARD










BIGGEST FEET OF THE DAY










BEST EXCUSE OF THE DAY










As Rich had running issues we all thought he deserved a new turbo! at the time Rich had his eyes closed praying it didn't really need replacing!


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results.
> My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.
> 
> Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!
> 
> Anyway,sorry I wasn't there
> 
> Matt


Matt, Tony has got a little something from me to you by the way! Something that's been owing for a number of months now.
Hope you get things sorted soon mate!


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt
> 
> You were missed today but we will have another one and hopefully the good majority of us will be running this time. Sorry to hear about the rebuild mate
> 
> Maybe it will be ready just in time for the next event
> 
> Frase


Hey Frase, Its not really a rebuild, its literally just because its impossible to get to two of the bolts that hold the downpipe and the turbo on. We are having a good go at getting the engine/box out tomorrow. Needless to say, when I say we, I mean Lee and I will be there for moral support and the odd bit of spanner action. Hopefully there will be some bad ass pics on here by tomorrow night.

Matt


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results.
> My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.
> 
> Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!
> 
> Anyway,sorry I wasn't there
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, Tony has got a little something from me to you by the way! Something that's been owing for a number of months now.
> Hope you get things sorted soon mate!
Click to expand...

Really LOL, I had forgotten about that mate. 

Thanks for the support. If


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results.
> My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.
> 
> Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!
> 
> Anyway,sorry I wasn't there
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, Tony has got a little something from me to you by the way! Something that's been owing for a number of months now.
> Hope you get things sorted soon mate!
Click to expand...

Really LOL, I had forgotten about that mate. 

Thanks for the support bud. I have every confidence it will be back to its best in a couple of weeks 

Thanks for the support. If


----------



## Matt B

Wak said:


> Thanks for organizing, it was a great day meeting everyone. Got more then the 300 expected so am happy!


396!!!! Jesus, what turbo are you running


----------



## E3 YOB

Some more pics of the day


----------



## Gazzer

Got home and as 47 was having a lush kip on the sofa......well deserved I might add! Then doorbell goes and oops jump up to a young cpl at the door. Mmmmm nice teets hi can I help you? Err were meeting Leah here for the pre night BBQ? Feeling rough as I have just spent an hour and a half cooking food for them all. Wish she had told me, but cannot rollock her as it's her 24th today


----------



## jamman

Tango orange the new white..... :lol:

Was a good crack and loved
the look of the cars on the RR


----------



## R80RTT

I [smiley=hanged.gif] enough said.... Refund please!


----------



## R80RTT

Try blowing into that golden turbo... Its a full on stage 1... Sound awesome lol


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## Wak

Matt B said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for organizing, it was a great day meeting everyone. Got more then the 300 expected so am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 396!!!! Jesus, what turbo are you running
Click to expand...

Its a k04 with a stock actuator wound up a few turns. 
Water and fairy liquid injection, a front mounted radiator from a local plumbers merchant,
Injectors replaced for 700cc McDonald's straws and a hand pump I have to violently crank to get more fuel flow on boost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R80RTT

Quality footage !


----------



## jamman

I'm far too excitable I can't help
it :lol:


----------



## caney

Payment sent frase!


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> Payment sent frase!


Cheers Steve


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> I'm far too excitable I can't help
> it :lol:


No-one wanted to go first, so fair play to Adam!

As soon as I'd seen how solid the car sat on the rollers under load I was happy but until then I was a wee bit nervous especially when the guy told me he was going to run mine in 6th!


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> Just got in from Lee's lock up and to say I am frustrated is an understatement.
> 
> Glad to see everyone had a good time but gutted to have missed out. Congrats to all the guys who got good results.
> My news is that it looks like we have no choice but to get the engine out to get the turbo off - can't believe how unfriendly the design off the kit is.
> 
> Also while we were trying to remove the turbo we took the heatshield off behind the turbo and it revealed the pipe from the brake servo had been nearly melted  - needless to say we will be re-routing it but I hate to think what might have happened if this had been left!
> 
> Anyway,sorry I wasn't there
> 
> Matt


This happened to Sams car as well mate on the backdraft set up :? You should of bought mine mate lol


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far too excitable I can't help
> it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one wanted to go first, so fair play to Adam!
> 
> As soon as I'd seen how solid the car sat on the rollers under load I was happy but until then I was a wee bit nervous especially when the guy told me he was going to run mine in 6th!
Click to expand...

Second this BIG TIME I dont think any of us fancied going first and Adam bit the bullet and didn't seem fussed at all.

Still cant believe he didnt bring his lady along.........


----------



## robokn

Can I maybe suggest Reagal in Southampton as their dyne is a 1000 Bhp 4 wd dyne so should have no issues with the big power cars,

Matt that happened to Sam whilst on the track ended up in the gravel to stop Rockingham IIRC


----------



## jamman

robokn said:


> Can I maybe suggest Reagal in Southampton as their dyne is a 1000 Bhp 4 wd dyne so should have no issues with the big power cars,
> 
> Matt that happened to Sam whilst on the track ended up in the gravel to stop Rockingham IIRC


We had enough trouble getting the monkey hangers down that far let alone to the den of inbreeding that is known as Southampton :wink:

(ex gosport boy)


----------



## Gazzer

As I missed most of the day trying to cook, I think if we have enough guaranteed peeps coming I would look into a catering van for an hour or so on site. Least we can all get a nice cuppa then also


----------



## jamman

Payment sent Frase.. :-*

Once again thank you for a great day mate.

I wonder if Tony's mum has calmed him down yet.............................


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Payment sent Frase.. :-*
> 
> Once again thank you for a great day mate.
> 
> I wonder if Tony's mum has calmed him down yet.............................


Lol lol lol


----------



## Adam-tt

Any more videos??


----------



## TTsline02

adam-tt said:


> Any more videos??


Popped up to the Chop Shop to catch up with Big Syd earlier, hes editing the video's I took and will post


----------



## jamman

TTsline02 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more videos??
> 
> 
> 
> Popped up to the Chop Shop to catch up with Big Syd earlier, hes editing the video's I took and will post
Click to expand...

Shag if you could take about 28lbs off me I would be grateful :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

It's cummmin it's cummmin


----------



## bigsyd

There you go


----------



## Adam-tt

:lol: love bug :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Nice work Syd can you do something with the sound my car sounds like a food mixer


----------



## jamman

I love it great work Big Shag :wink: :-*

Matt can I get a hi res picture of my car on the rollers please buddy


----------



## Gazzer

noiceeee love it syd nice work m8........great footage matt...........great shot of vaiva's bum  
frase its paid m8ee and once again ty for a great day and meeting a good bunch of reprobates 8)


----------



## TTsline02

jamman said:


> I love it great work Big Shag :wink: :-*
> 
> Matt can I get a hi res picture of my car on the rollers please buddy


Sure bud, pm me your email address


----------



## Bikerz

Thanks to Fraz for organising (hope all goes well on Tuesday).. Thanks to Gaz for the yummy food. Matt for trying to map the Golf (One day soon mate)

Cheers to the rest of you for the general abuse!

Comment of the day - Me talking about my Golf R :wink: "Its about as straight as me" :roll: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Bikerz said:


> Thanks to Fraz for organising (hope all goes well on Tuesday).=. Thanks to Gaz for the yummy food.
> 
> Comment of the day - Me talking about my Golf R :wink: "Its about as straight as me" :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: You should be ready for the next one easy methinks


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Just A comment about figures... If it looks like a high transmission loss vs the wheel figure is because of the 5th gear rather than 4th gear.. 4th is closer to engine speed hense a lower loss, 5th is further away hense a larger loss through the transmission..

Always here to help


----------



## E3 YOB

Which makes sense Tony and VSpurs 6th gear run was showing 179 wbhp


----------



## Guzi

Looks like a great day had by all, i can't believe your BHP figures !! My TT feels so inferior :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Looks and sounds like a fantastic event  really sorry to have missed it but the jet lag from returning from Mexico completely ruined us and Saturday morning about 11am when we woke up, we both felt like a bag of smashed ar5eh0le5 :-(

Looks like the South was massively triumphant, I am delighted to see 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Charlie said:


> Looks and sounds like a fantastic event  really sorry to have missed it but the jet lag from returning from Mexico completely ruined us and Saturday morning about 11am when we woke up, we both felt like a bag of smashed ar5eh0le5 :-(
> 
> Looks like the South was massively triumphant, I am delighted to see
> 
> Charlie


There were three catagories and the North won two of them so you can make your own call on that one I suppose! :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks and sounds like a fantastic event  really sorry to have missed it but the jet lag from returning from Mexico completely ruined us and Saturday morning about 11am when we woke up, we both felt like a bag of smashed ar5eh0le5 :-(
> 
> Looks like the South was massively triumphant, I am delighted to see
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> There were three catagories and the North won two of them so you can make your own call on that one I suppose! :roll:
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

and i won the 180 one


----------



## Bikerz

Charlie said:


> Looks and sounds like a fantastic event  really sorry to have missed it but the jet lag from returning from Mexico completely ruined us and Saturday morning about 11am when we woke up, we both felt like a bag of smashed ar5eh0le5 :-(
> 
> Looks like the South was massively triumphant, I am delighted to see
> 
> Charlie


Well sexed? Rested I mean.......

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks and sounds like a fantastic event  really sorry to have missed it but the jet lag from returning from Mexico completely ruined us and Saturday morning about 11am when we woke up, we both felt like a bag of smashed ar5eh0le5 :-(
> 
> Looks like the South was massively triumphant, I am delighted to see
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> There were three catagories and the North won two of them so you can make your own call on that one I suppose! :roll:
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha Steve makes a good point there lol - Quality not quantity :lol: :lol: :lol:

Next year that will all change though...

Matt (TTSLINE02) will give Tony and run for his money and the YOB will smell blood :lol:

Technically there were 4 categories and it was 2 a piece


----------



## jamman

I still got serious issues about a bloody spurs supporter wanting to be classified a northerner :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Or a southerner supporting Liverpool lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Or a southerner supporting Liverpool lol


Errr Toxteth born and bred :wink: apologize please :-*


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> I still got serious issues about a bloody spurs supporter wanting to be classified a northerner :lol: :lol:


Wow Wow Wow, Hertfordshire born and bred, stood on the shelf from the age of 7, but as my house is 5 miles north of the line, what do I do?


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got serious issues about a bloody spurs supporter wanting to be classified a northerner :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wow Wow, Hertfordshire born and bred, stood on the shelf from the age of 7, but as my house is 5 miles north of the line, what do I do?
Click to expand...

Move the line ... simples :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got serious issues about a bloody spurs supporter wanting to be classified a northerner :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wow Wow, Hertfordshire born and bred, stood on the shelf from the age of 7, but as my house is 5 miles north of the line, what do I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move the line ... simples :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Not my line to move!!


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a southerner supporting Liverpool lol
> 
> 
> 
> Errr Toxteth born and bred :wink: apologize please :-*
Click to expand...

Fwork orf, there aint a scouser in the world that would agree to be on a "southern"team!!!

Seriously, you don't type like a scouser,tho you are a bit gobby lmao


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a southerner supporting Liverpool lol
> 
> 
> 
> Errr Toxteth born and bred :wink: apologize please :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fwork orf, there aint a scouser in the world that would agree to be on a "southern"team!!!
> 
> Seriously, you don't type like a scouser,tho you are a bit gobby lmao
Click to expand...

Would I lie to you :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Wow Wow Wow, Hertfordshire born and bred, ?


You and me both :wink:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Would I lie to you :wink:


Ok, from now on your a scouser, albeit one that supports the wrong team. Dog-leash Dog-leash :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

such hostilaties!!! gentemen gentlemen please remember without scousers we couldnt have any jokes about cars on bricks and the harry enfield sketch...........now then now then. :roll: :roll:


----------



## caney

Gazzer said:


> such hostilaties!!! gentemen gentlemen please remember without scousers we couldnt have any jokes about cars on bricks and the harry enfield sketch...........now then now then. :roll: :roll:


Wasn't it " calm down calm down"


----------



## E3 YOB

Waks run with a pacing Tony and worried Jamman :lol:


----------



## jamman

Like that car a lot.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> Waks run with a pacing Tony and worried Jamman :lol:


Mine had just ran... I was still giddy :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waks run with a pacing Tony and worried Jamman :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine had just ran... I was still giddy :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

and I was fed up with Tony constantly trying to "cuddle" me :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waks run with a pacing Tony and worried Jamman :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine had just ran... I was still giddy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I was fed up with Tony constantly trying to "cuddle" me :wink:
Click to expand...

Are you sure it was cuddling?


----------



## Gazzer

caney said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> such hostilaties!!! gentemen gentlemen please remember without scousers we couldnt have any jokes about cars on bricks and the harry enfield sketch...........now then now then. :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it " calm down calm down"
Click to expand...

dohhhhhhhhhhhh yes it was


----------



## Gazzer

caney said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> such hostilaties!!! gentemen gentlemen please remember without scousers we couldnt have any jokes about cars on bricks and the harry enfield sketch...........now then now then. :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it " calm down calm down"
Click to expand...


----------



## redsilverblue

*Gazzer*, did you spike my burger on saturday? :roll: How else on earth could I miss Shellys new white golf, wich apparentely was parked in front of the main door :? :? :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Could have been the cream tea  Its a real sugar rush


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Some very interesting comments about, "forgetting Fly power and using only WHEEL BHP" as a comparison, on another thread...

in which case I've got more BHP than R80RTT and his stage 3  he's got 219BHP at the wheels at a 98.2BHP Drag. and i got 230BHP at the wheels and 81.9BHP drag.... he got 16.7 more drag from hiis gearbox.. hense he got a better calc back to the fly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm all for the WHEEL BHP though HA HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol: DYNO LOTTERY !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The more i look at the figures the more i find discrepencies... but i'm happy to be stage 2 trophy holder again.. makes last years RR at awesome result stick... and 2 years on the trot she's been highest stage 2, so the car must be doing something right.... (the closest car (syd's RED QS) so stripped down and sold on.. and didn't challange me this year,.... PHewwww)


----------



## Adam-tt

I thought syd's old qs only made 280 :-s

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

adam-tt said:


> I thought syd's old qs only made 280 :-s


Syd's and mine were always neck and neck and last year he nearly had me.. think it was 280ish, but i was also 280ish back then too... :lol: :lol: Syd had a habbit of doing everything i did.. and in many instances learning from my mistakes.. HIS QS was a MONSTER !!!! and it always kept good old blue on it's toes.


----------



## Adam-tt

I think matt will give you a good run when he gets his stuff fitted 

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## E3 YOB

My car is booked into Regal for next Thursday FINALLY! mwhahahaha


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

adam-tt said:


> I think matt will give you a good run when he gets his stuff fitted


Yeah the thing is with Matt is will the Mappers be willing to "Push it" as much as the revo map "apparently" does.. Heard allot about the revo map being dangerously on the limits and doesn't look good during logging... but touch wood only know of 2 blowing up.. (one TT and one Leon) and i don't think you can blame it on the map... one was apparently blamed on the actuator which is fitted to mine.. and the other was a rod at cold start and slow speeds... suppose metal fatigue on the rods from the strain of the HP could have been to blame. :?

But yeah matt is the closest.. but he's taken syds place... in the sense of following my mods... he does have an advantage he has a badger TIP... (the Silicone version looks well nice now i've seen it !!)


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> My car is booked into Regal for next Thursday FINALLY! mwhahahaha


Great news more photos soon I hope
Kevin


----------



## bigsyd

I always like messing with Matt's car as it keeps my hand in with the tuning lark, but then again I am always messing with the RS ...take Sunday for instance... I checked the oil and water  it was fine :roll: I closed the bonnet  I had a drive 8)


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> I always like messing with Matt's car as it keeps my hand in with the tuning lark, but then again I am always messing with the RS ...take Sunday for instance... I checked the oil and water  it was fine :roll: I closed the bonnet  I had a drive 8)


 8) maybe i should have left mine at yours seeing that you are struggling for things to do.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

yes, lastsunday me and lee took my engine out lol










[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Looks nice and clean..hope there is a build thread coming soon..
Steve


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think matt will give you a good run when he gets his stuff fitted
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the thing is with Matt is will the Mappers be willing to "Push it" as much as the revo map "apparently" does.. Heard allot about the revo map being dangerously on the limits and doesn't look good during logging... but touch wood only know of 2 blowing up.. (one TT and one Leon) and i don't think you can blame it on the map... one was apparently blamed on the actuator which is fitted to mine.. and the other was a rod at cold start and slow speeds... suppose metal fatigue on the rods from the strain of the HP could have been to blame. :?
> 
> But yeah matt is the closest.. but he's taken syds place... in the sense of following my mods... he does have an advantage he has a badger TIP... (the Silicone version looks well nice now i've seen it !!)
Click to expand...

Surely all maps are potentially dangerous Tony it's down to the mapper to get the settings right.


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> *Gazzer*, did you spike my burger on saturday? :roll: How else on earth could I miss Shellys new white golf, wich apparentely was parked in front of the main door :? :? :lol:


hey wb huns xxxx new golf???? ohhhh you mean the golf with bodywork as bent as him!!!! his words not mine babes lol


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Looks nice and clean..hope there is a build thread coming soon..
> Steve


A re-build thread you mean [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and clean..hope there is a build thread coming soon..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> A re-build thread you mean [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

You have got to Matt, take up the lead on the build thread as mine will be finished soon and V6RUL only updates Vortex :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and clean..hope there is a build thread coming soon..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> A re-build thread you mean [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to Matt, take up the lead on the build thread as mine will be finished soon and V6RUL only updates Vortex :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: bit more 3.2 FI on there for me.
Steve


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL only updates Vortex :lol:


I'm so glad I'm only on here I wouldn't be able to help myself and then the toys would comer out the cot again. :lol:

Hope your lovely lady enjoyed the shops Stevie.


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is booked into Regal for next Thursday FINALLY! mwhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Great news more photos soon I hope
> Kevin
Click to expand...

The car will be at Regal a week! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

They said they would cap it at 550 lbs.ft torque for the sake of the gearbox


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is booked into Regal for next Thursday FINALLY! mwhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Great news more photos soon I hope
> Kevin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The car will be at Regal a week! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> They said they would cap it at 550 lbs.ft torque for the sake of the gearbox
Click to expand...

Do you think it will reach that torque figure though? If it can reach peak torque at around 4k then maybe


----------



## E3 YOB

They don't seem to think there is any reason why it won't but we'll soon see I guess


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

If anyone ever tells me awesomes rollers over estimate then they are Lying !!!

Power house was higher !!! :?

Dyno Lottery... I won last weekend but lost this weekend.


----------



## Adam-tt

what did it make? :?


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> If anyone ever tells me awesomes rollers over estimate then they are Lying !!!
> 
> Power house was higher !!! :?
> 
> Dyno Lottery... I won last weekend but lost this weekend.


Tony Awesome's rollers over estimate :lol: :-|


----------



## Diveratt

It's not just the rollers there are a lot of factors that can effect the BHP the air temp on the day, engine temp, fuel, tyre pressures, I should not get to hung up about it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Not even gonna talk about what happend today on the rollers... car and everything is fine... but was no where near last weeks figures.... torque was much higher though... 

lots of seat leon's with decent power ratings.


----------



## Adam-tt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Not even gonna talk about what happend today on the rollers... car and everything is fine... but was no where near last weeks figures.... torque was much higher though...
> 
> lots of seat leon's with decent power ratings.


you should try Bill's rollers you would be really upset then :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

what you pull on bills compared to last weekend?


----------



## Adam-tt

274 or 275 bhp but torque was 280ish


----------



## R80RTT

Maybe we should do a rollingroad championship lol its based on bhp gains over a season lol the question is when are we doing the brunington park maximum speed day lol


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> Maybe we should do a rollingroad championship lol its based on bhp gains over a season lol the question is when are we doing the brunington park maximum speed day lol


Dates havevn't been announced yet, but be aware of the cost and its by invatation only..kind ov
Steve


----------

